# The NFL 2007 Season thread



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 4, 2007)

Football fans, it all begins this Thursday. What are your predictions? Who's your favorite team? Talk it up here. I'm taking my *New England Patriots* to win their 4th title in 7 years by defeating the New Orleans Saints in Super Bowl 42.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 4, 2007)

I'd love to see the Saints in the Super Bowl. I might actually watch that one.
If someone could please remember to remind me if/when the time comes, that'd be great.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 4, 2007)

> Who's your favorite team?



J=E=T=S Jets Jets Jets!!!


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 4, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> J=E=T=S Jets Jets Jets!!!



The Jets always play the Pats tough, I'm a little worried about week 1.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm a New Yorker originally.  But my favorite team is the 49ers (my Dad is a Giants fan).  When routing for a local team it has to be the Jets.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 4, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> The Jets always play the Pats tough, I'm a little worried about week 1.



Realistically?  I see the Jets losing to the Pats on week1


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 4, 2007)

Lifetime Patriots fans and I think we're poised to for our 4th title in 7 years.  The Jets do concern me week 1 though.  It usually takes a bit of time for the new players to catch on to Bill's system, so a week 1 upset by the Jets seems quite possible.


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> J=E=T=S Jets Jets Jets!!!



Indeed...  J E T S JETS JETS JETS!


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 4, 2007)

Given that this is a northeast ski forum ... It's not surprising that Jets and Pats fans would be in the majority....This should be fun!


----------



## Paul (Sep 4, 2007)

Please don't mock me....


----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2007)

As a Pats season ticket holder, I will say that they've looked real sharp in pre-season, and Brady has to be giddy with the fact that he has some real receivers this year as well as a strong running game.

Best thing from pre-season that I saw, and we'll have to wait a few weeks now to see it in the regular season is Rodney Harrison's knee is 100%!  He had one play against the Titans where he absolutely blew by the d-line and leveled Vince Young from the blindside for a sack.  And if you've ever seen Vince Young in person, you know how big a physical specimen he is.

If folks stay healthy, once again this year whoever wins the AFC will get the ring!  Should be a great 3 horse race in the AFC between the Pats, the Colts and the Chargers.  My biased opinion will give the ring to the Pats!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2007)

I think we're all in agreement that it won't be the Falcons this year  Although in the long run competitively they're probably better with the dog lover


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 4, 2007)

drjeff said:


> I think we're all in agreement that it won't be the Falcons this year  Although in the long run competitively they're probably better with the dog lover


The Vikings play the falcons this Sunday to start the season.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 4, 2007)

its all about cowher power for me.  shit, he's gone now.  

i dont see this being the steelers year.  Patriots had their run.  they'll be in the playoffs but i cant see them winning it all.  maybe san diego without Marty Chokenheimer.  Indy again?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 4, 2007)

2knees said:


> its all about cowher power for me.  shit, he's gone now.
> 
> i dont see this being the steelers year.  Patriots had their run.  they'll be in the playoffs but i cant see them winning it all.  maybe san diego without Marty Chokenheimer.  Indy again?



I think the Steelers will make the playoffs.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 5, 2007)

drjeff said:


> As a Pats season ticket holder, I will say that they've looked real sharp in pre-season, and Brady has to be giddy with the fact that he has some real receivers this year as well as a strong running game.
> 
> Best thing from pre-season that I saw, and we'll have to wait a few weeks now to see it in the regular season is Rodney Harrison's knee is 100%!  He had one play against the Titans where he absolutely blew by the d-line and leveled Vince Young from the blindside for a sack.  And if you've ever seen Vince Young in person, you know how big a physical specimen he is.
> 
> If folks stay healthy, once again this year whoever wins the AFC will get the ring!  Should be a great 3 horse race in the AFC between the Pats, the Colts and the Chargers.  My biased opinion will give the ring to the Pats!



If folks can stay healthy is the question...We already have Rodney out for 4, Seymore out for at least 6, Moss is a ? for week 1...not good. I guess better now than during the playoffs. I'm totally psyched that Asante Samuel decided to show up for work though. I'm pumped for the season, I think it'll be a good one.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 5, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> If folks can stay healthy is the question...We already have Rodney out for 4, Seymore out for at least 6, Moss is a ? for week 1...not good. I guess better now than during the playoffs. I'm totally psyched that Asante Samuel decided to show up for work though. I'm pumped for the season, I think it'll be a good one.



 I think the Pats will be 12-4 13-3 best case scenario.  All i know is this, the Pats did the dirty work last year by beating SD, theres no way the Colts were beating them.. The AFC championship game this year will once again be better than the actual superbowl, thats a given.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 5, 2007)

Note - I'm a huge Pats fan - 

So what do we think of one of the highest-profile players on the squeaky-clean Pats getting bagged for using HGH?  I think Belichick, Pioli and Kraft must be having heart failure.  The last thing they want is for other teams or fans to say the Pats cheat, especially because they want to be seen as the model NFL franchise.  And Roger Goodell must be truly flipping out - after the Michael Vick fiasco he needs his most popoular franchise getting smeared as cheaters like he needs a hole in the head......

I think Belichick and the Pats tell Rodney he's all done once his suspension is over, especially if Meriweather can play.......better than being seen as cheaters......


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 5, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> J=E=T=S Jets Jets Jets!!!



Ditto!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 5, 2007)

Paul said:


> Please don't mock me....



View attachment 879
HA HA!

Sorry, had to.  I really shouldn't mock, me being a Jets fan and all.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 7, 2007)

Here we go agan...I can't stand the Colts


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2007)

Randy freakin' Moss

welcome to New England big guy!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Randy freakin' Moss
> 
> welcome to New England big guy!!!



Welcome indeed.  he just put up 24 pts for me in my fantasy league.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2007)

Hope you have Stallworth too.  I predict a lot of double teams on Randy next week from San Diego and big game for Stallworth.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Hope you have Stallworth too.  I predict a lot of double teams on Randy next week from San Diego and big game for Stallworth.



SD defense is looking good right now.  Jets secondary is a mess.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> SD defense is looking good right now.  Jets secondary is a mess.



I think the larger factor in todays game was Brady had ALL DAY to throw the ball.  SD will be much tougher, but I like our chances.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 9, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I think the larger factor in todays game was Brady had ALL DAY to throw the ball.  SD will be much tougher, but I like our chances.



Bingo...O Line was awesome, and welcome Wes Welker! Next week will be fun.


----------



## Rushski (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice thing about when SD watches the tape is that they won't be seeing much of Stallworth and Washington.  Or Maroney breaking it to the outside.

Should be a fun game and hopefully that O Line will protect Brady perfectly again.

Any Jets fans here???


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 23, 2007)

3 games, 38 points scored in each. :smash: Keep it up boys! On to Cincy. I dont think it'll be as easy.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 23, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> 3 games, 38 points scored in each. :smash: Keep it up boys! On to Cincy. I dont think it'll be as easy.



 Ya never know how many did they give up to Cleveland again?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 23, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Ya never know how many did they give up to Cleveland again?



I kind of hope (and this is coming from a Pats fan/season ticket holder) that somehow Chad Johnson gets an early TD catch against the Pats next week and is STUPID enough to do some showboating to the cameras and mimics a camera.  Just the kind of thing that would piss off the Pats and inspire them to run Cincy out of their own building next week!


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 24, 2007)

Two things bother me about next weeks game...1) The Bengals lost today and will probably be fighting to salvage a season. 2) We spanked them last year in their building and they'll be playing with a chip on their shoulder. Not that I think the Pats will lose, just a bit cautious is all. Oh and Dr. Jeff...How was the game today? I'm not jelous or anything


----------



## Rushski (Sep 24, 2007)

Pats didn't look very good in the 1st but poured it on in another route.  I was nervous until it got to 17-7.  Cincy's D just isn't doing much.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 24, 2007)

I suspect the Pats to come down to earth a bit next week in Cincy.  I still think they'll win, but Brady can't keep up an 80% completion rate for long, I mean even 70% is out of this world.

Pats 34, Cincy 24


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> Two things bother me about next weeks game...1) The Bengals lost today and will probably be fighting to salvage a season. 2) We spanked them last year in their building and they'll be playing with a chip on their shoulder. Not that I think the Pats will lose, just a bit cautious is all. Oh and Dr. Jeff...How was the game today? I'm not jelous or anything



I've got a bit of sunburn even after multiple applications of SPF 30 all day long.  My seats are down in the corner of the endzone near the "lighthouse" and where the Pats come on the field and we just baked in the sun all afternoon long.  They also gave us a really nice view of that should have been a safety call against the Bills(from my seats you can look right down the endline of the endzone and there's no doubt in my mind that Buffalo's QB stepped out.  No big deal though, that Brady to Moss thing is just a pleasure to watch, especially that last 45 or so yarder that they hooked up on!  Moss is just so depectively fast mainly because of those long legs he has barely look like they're moving next to most defenders, and Brady really looks like a kid in a candy store with all the offensive weapons he has especially after what he had to work with last year.

I'm just a little worried about the middle linebackers, as they haven't really looked dominant against offenses that frankly they should have overwhelmed more, plus the defense is now 0-5 in preventing touchdowns when their opponents get into the redzone.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 24, 2007)

Now all of you NE fans are getting to see the Moss we Vikings fans saw for so long.....By far the best receiver in the NFL....The Vikings were so stupid for letting him go!!


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 24, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I suspect the Pats to come down to earth a bit next week in Cincy.  I still think they'll win, but Brady can't keep up an 80% completion rate for long, I mean even 70% is out of this world.
> 
> Pats 34, Cincy 24



Cincy's offense has been off the charts as well. I guess somethings gotta give for both offenses. A defensive battle possibly? Maybe not.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 24, 2007)

drjeff said:


> I've got a bit of sunburn even after multiple applications of SPF 30 all day long.  My seats are down in the corner of the endzone near the "lighthouse" and where the Pats come on the field and we just baked in the sun all afternoon long.  They also gave us a really nice view of that should have been a safety call against the Bills(from my seats you can look right down the endline of the endzone and there's no doubt in my mind that Buffalo's QB stepped out.  No big deal though, that Brady to Moss thing is just a pleasure to watch, especially that last 45 or so yarder that they hooked up on!  Moss is just so depectively fast mainly because of those long legs he has barely look like they're moving next to most defenders, and Brady really looks like a kid in a candy store with all the offensive weapons he has especially after what he had to work with last year.
> 
> I'm just a little worried about the middle linebackers, as they haven't really looked dominant against offenses that frankly they should have overwhelmed more, plus the defense is now 0-5 in preventing touchdowns when their opponents get into the redzone.



Thanks for the TR.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 24, 2007)

The Pats are looking great so far this year, i was about to say they have been the most impressive team so far this year but i watched that Dallas game last night, boy when you do that on the road in Chicago thats pretty impressive.  Pats and Dallas are the top notch so far followed by a not on all cylinders Indy team and then theres everyone else.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 2, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> Two things bother me about next weeks game...1) The Bengals lost today and will probably be fighting to salvage a season. 2) We spanked them last year in their building and they'll be playing with a chip on their shoulder. Not that I think the Pats will lose, just a bit cautious is all. Oh and Dr. Jeff...How was the game today? I'm not jelous or anything



I don't know what I was worried about. :dunce: Go Pats


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet a guy at the bar a beer that the Eagles will make the playoffs...I'm crazy


----------



## 2knees (Oct 2, 2007)

i know its early and alot can happen but i can not possibly see anyone beating the patriots.  barring injury, this could be a cake walk, indy included.


----------



## Rushski (Oct 2, 2007)

Indy and Dallas may be the only challenges and Pitt will be beat up by the time the Pats get to them.  Dallas and Indy don't have the D and haven't faced a D like the Pats.

Breaking more records each week.

Go Pats!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 2, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I bet a guy at the bar a beer that the Eagles will make the playoffs...I'm crazy



Maybe they just need to put those throwback yellow and blue jerseys back on  uke:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 2, 2007)

2knees said:


> i know its early and alot can happen but i can not possibly see anyone beating the patriots.  barring injury, this could be a cake walk, indy included.


I don't think it will be a cake walk but I agree with a SB win barring injury....Of course unless the Vikings turn it around:roll:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 3, 2007)

I said 13-3 at the beginning of the year and im sticking to it. They will lose a game you just dont expect them too, and probably split the Indy/Dallas games and lose 1 more along the way.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 3, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I said 13-3 at the beginning of the year and im sticking to it. They will lose a game you just dont expect them too, and probably split the Indy/Dallas games and lose 1 more along the way.




My guess is more like 15-1.  Baring injuries, they'll take Dallas, since well Romo just isn't that good as a QB and TO will in all likelihood give Belicheck some good motivational quotes in the week leading upto the game, and well against Indy the Pats just flat our have something to prove after the 2nd half meltdown in last years AFC championship game and thats more than enough motivation for them.

They'll have a setback in a game that you wouldn't expect, and it wouldn't suprise me if it's in their perenial nemesis Miami road game. Offensively, unless Brady gets injured, they've shown that they have a greater wealth of talent than maybe anyone else in the NFL, and defensively I think their track record over the last few seasons of dealing with injuries speaks for itself.  Bottomline even in a game where finding motivation maybe a a tough task for many teams, Belicheck does game in and game out, and there's also the great videotape-gate event where folks are questioning the legitimacy of all their superbowls now, and if thats not enough to motivate them, I don't think anything could.

Right now the way their playing, this is truely a special team, and I think that you might even get one of the biggest Patriot haters in the media, ESPN's Tom Jackson to admit that


----------



## Rushski (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm hedging my bets and thinking 14-2.  Probably will take Dallas down and possibly lose a close one to Indy (but hopefully not).  They may lose an unexpected one like Frito said...

That O-Line is certainly making Brady look great and Moss certainly has helped his rating go through the roof as well.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 4, 2007)

Rushski said:


> I'm hedging my bets and thinking 14-2.  Probably will take Dallas down and possibly lose a close one to Indy (but hopefully not).  They may lose an unexpected one like Frito said...
> 
> That O-Line is certainly making Brady look great and Moss certainly has helped his rating go through the roof as well.



I like how after the Cincy game, Brady's cumulative season completion percentage fell to 79.2% and a QB rating of 134.7!  Absolutely ridiculous considering that most NFL QB's won't have a single game with that completion percentage or QB rating, let alone maintain that through 4 games!


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 4, 2007)

drjeff said:


> My guess is more like 15-1.  Baring injuries, they'll take Dallas, since well Romo just isn't that good as a QB and TO will in all likelihood give Belicheck some good motivational quotes in the week leading upto the game, and well against Indy the Pats just flat our have something to prove after the 2nd half meltdown in last years AFC championship game and thats more than enough motivation for them.



I want revenge from that game. Nothing less than a victory in Indy that night and a Super Bowl championship this season will accomplish that. Brady breaking Manning's TD record would be a sweet way to pile on the Colts as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> I want revenge from that game. Nothing less than a victory in Indy that night and a Super Bowl championship this season will accomplish that. Brady breaking Manning's TD record would be a sweet way to pile on the Colts as well.




agreed - one thousand %


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2007)

Pretty ugly win by the Pats, even though it was 34-17.  I imagine Belicheck will get on them pretty hard this week as if they play like the did today against Dallas, they will lose.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats ok. We got the ugly game out of the way and came away with the W. They may have been Iooking past this week a little plus Romeo knows the Pats so a little more of a challenge was to be expected. I think they'll be prepared for next week. Remember TO did his little video tape celebration. I'm pretty sure thats on their minds ... and the freaking Colts are kicking Tampa's butt as I type this - uuugghh


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2007)

My biggest concern was all the three and outs the Pats had.  17% third down conversion percentage is pretty bad.  It's nice to see that they can still pull out a pretty convincing win against an average team doing so, but to beat the Indy's and Dallas's of the league, you need to control the clock and if wasn't for the forced turnovers (some of them kinda fluke) the Patriots really didn't do that well today.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 7, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> My biggest concern was all the three and outs the Pats had.  17% third down conversion percentage is pretty bad.  It's nice to see that they can still pull out a pretty convincing win against an average team doing so, but to beat the Indy's and Dallas's of the league, you need to control the clock and if wasn't for the forced turnovers (some of them kinda fluke) the Patriots really didn't do that well today.


The pats have totally spoiled you....Try being a vikings fan

...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> The pats have totally spoiled you....Try being a vikings fan
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say spoiled.  I'm just not the complacent type.  I want this team to not simply be the best in the league now, but arguably the best ever.  I love that we've won three Superbowls this decade, but hate hearing that they were only won by 3 points each.  I hate how Peyton Manning has his MVP's and most people consider him to be the best in the game when until this year Brady had never even had a top twenty wide out to throw the ball to, where as Peyton always had so many weapons.  I've always thought Brady was Mannings equal if not better and he would show that if he had some people to throw the ball to, so far that's happening.  Now you've got the whole videogate and people negating the team's accomplishments.

So perhaps I'm a fan with every bit the chip on his shoulder that many of the players on New England have.

I want 16-0, total domination, a Superbowl win and a season for the ages from Brady and Moss.  It's about legacy at this point....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 7, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't say spoiled.  I'm just not the complacent type.  I want this team to not simply be the best in the league now, but arguably the best ever.  I love that we've won three Superbowls this decade, but hate hearing that they were only won by 3 points each.  I hate how Peyton Manning has his MVP's and most people consider him to be the best in the game when until this year Brady had never even had a top twenty wide out to throw the ball to, where as Peyton always had so many weapons.  I've always thought Brady was Mannings equal if not better and he would show that if he had some people to throw the ball to, so far that's happening.  Now you've got the whole videogate and people negating the team's accomplishments.
> 
> So perhaps I'm a fan with every bit the chip on his shoulder that many of the players on New England have.
> 
> I want 16-0, total domination, a Superbowl win and a season for the ages from Brady and Moss.  It's about legacy at this point....


Enjoy!! Most thought the days of a "legacy" were over with the cap but it looks like NE has a very good shot at one.


----------



## Rushski (Oct 7, 2007)

I am stuck in Dallas (near 90 degrees - blechhh) and couldn't watch the Pats today as I was flying.

Good to see (recap of) Watson getting two and Stallworth getting in the endzone...  Was the coverage of Moss a factor in the different passing results?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2007)

Rushski said:


> I am stuck in Dallas (near 90 degrees - blechhh) and couldn't watch the Pats today as I was flying.
> 
> Good to see (recap of) Watson getting two and Stallworth getting in the endzone...  Was the coverage of Moss a factor in the different passing results?




Yes, he was getting doubled all day long.  There were also a few over thrown balls by Brady when Moss broke free.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 7, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't say spoiled.  I'm just not the complacent type.  I want this team to not simply be the best in the league now, but arguably the best ever.  I love that we've won three Superbowls this decade, but hate hearing that they were only won by 3 points each.  I hate how Peyton Manning has his MVP's and most people consider him to be the best in the game when until this year Brady had never even had a top twenty wide out to throw the ball to, where as Peyton always had so many weapons.  I've always thought Brady was Mannings equal if not better and he would show that if he had some people to throw the ball to, so far that's happening.  Now you've got the whole videogate and people negating the team's accomplishments.
> 
> So perhaps I'm a fan with every bit the chip on his shoulder that many of the players on New England have.
> 
> I want 16-0, total domination, a Superbowl win and a season for the ages from Brady and Moss.  It's about legacy at this point....



Oh so well said...I feel the EXACT same way. When I heard they signed Thomas in the spring, then Stallworth...I knew this season had the chance to be special - then came Moss - wow! I never felt so disgusted for days like I did after they lost to the Colts last year in the AFC championship. uke: For weeks, all I could think of was just one first down...game over, on to the Super Bowl and the Bears which spelled 4 in 6 years. I almost didn't watch the Super Bowl. I was ready to head out skiing until I saw Devon Hester's opening return and thought ok maybe I'll watch. Now that combined with people questioning Belichik's legacy, I even heard people on sports talk radio call Brady a tainted quarterback and questioning him. That's why each win, each TD is so sweet. That being said, I never discount the opponent each week because anything can happen. It's kinda like I just want to know how it's all going to turn out. I dont think I can stand the nervousness and it's only week 5!! They have been however making it easier to handle going up big by the 3rd quarter each week so far.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 8, 2007)

Pats games are almost at the point now where its hard to get pumped up to watch it, i mean the Dallas game and Indy game will be great but i almost wanted the Browns to go up 10-0 so i could get into it.. I will give you a good comparison, its like watching the Uconn women play , the only game you can get up for is against Tennessee.  Or the Uconn men, i cant get into them playing Central Ct, but if its Duke ill be there.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 9, 2007)

I cannot believe Dallas just pulled that game out ... wow. Buffalo can't catch a break in these types of games. I think that game may go down as one of the great Monday night games.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 9, 2007)

I cant believe i just missed that at 24-16 i kept with the Yankee game, grrr


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2007)

Well,

When Dallas pulled ahead in the third, I said to my girlfriend, we're gonna lose this game.  They had all the momentum and New England did what veteran teams do, pull themselves together and take care of business.  Next five possesions = TD, FG, TD, FG, TD.  To be honest, I thought they should've kicked a field goal on the last possesion, but maybe Belicheck looked at it like, no better time then a game to practice your goal line situations.

I CAN NOT WAIT for the Indy game.

Hopefully Morris's and Watson's injuries aren't too bad.  I would say we don't need them next week in Miami, but that game could be a trap.  Brady always plays like crap down there and we always seem to lose, even during years when Miami is down and New England is good.  This years team I think is too strong though.  Next week NE 31, Miami 14.  3 more TD passes for Brady


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 15, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Well,
> 
> When Dallas pulled ahead in the third, I said to my girlfriend, we're gonna lose this game.  They had all the momentum and New England did what veteran teams do, pull themselves together and take care of business.  Next five possesions = TD, FG, TD, FG, TD.  To be honest, I thought they should've kicked a field goal on the last possesion, but maybe Belicheck looked at it like, no better time then a game to practice your goal line situations.
> 
> ...



My voice is still hoarse from this game. The game was a lot closer than the score indicates and I was a bit worried too when we were down early in the 3rd but still thought we'd pull it out in close fashion. I was having AFC championship flashbacks but thankfully they broke it open. It's much less stressful that way. I think there are a few things that need to be fixed. Three sacks was not good and esp the fumball return for a score. I don't think the D played their best. Romo had success on those 2 long scoring drives for Dallas and Jones and Barber were picking up chunks of yardage at times. Plus what's with letting Barber get out of the end zone when there was a sure safety, That kinda stuff cant happen at Indy. But one game at a time. Miami next and it wont be easy. Miami's offense looked good today at times and like you said Deadhead, Brady (Pats in general) never play well down there. I hope they can emotionally be up for it after "The Deul in Dallas". I think this Patriot team is too smart not to. As for the Colts, I hope they're thinking about the Patriots because they have their hands full next Mon in Jacksonville. I would not be surprised to see the Jags pull that one out.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> To be honest, I thought they should've kicked a field goal on the last possesion, but maybe Belicheck looked at it like, no better time then a game to practice your goal line situations.



The running back who punched it in was from Navy. Belicheck has deep roots from that place. I figure he wanted the kid to score a TD given he's a third stringer and might not get another chance this year. 



Although the Pats D gave up 17 points (the remaining 10 was due to the offense line and special teams), they gave up to much in the underneath area.  This could be a wake up call, the TE, Witten was killing them or forcing them to be exposed. Once they go to Indy, I hope harrison gets his legs back into shape or that rookie safety gets enuf experience. Last years AFC champ game showed the Pats weakness; LB speed to cover an athletic TE. Yesterday's game showed that the Pats haven't completely solved this problem.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 15, 2007)

You'll hear it from me only once in this life, so listen up:

Thank you New England.

Dallas is a pretender. You guys sound like you lost. Even when Dallas went ahead I knew it would only piss the Pats off. It did. NE was the clearly superior team.

And there is no doubt about it...Tom Brady is currently the best QB in the NFL. Sorry Peyton Manning fans, Brady is the best.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 15, 2007)

JimG. said:


> You guys sound like you lost.



They gave up to many points! :smile:




JimG. said:


> And there is no doubt about it...Tom Brady is currently the best QB in the NFL. Sorry Peyton Manning fans, Brady is the best.



IMO, he's been the best or close to it ever since he took over the starting job. Looking back to his first two superbowls, he didn't have a top notch receiving corp like Peyton nor a top running back (like edge). His game was short/medium routes or screens and maybe hit the long one if Branch had the extra step on single coverage. The guy got it done with less talent around him.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2007)

jack97 said:


> IMO, he's been the best or close to it ever since he took over the starting job. Looking back to his first two superbowls, he didn't have a top notch receiving corp like Peyton nor a top running back (like edge). His game was short/medium routes or screens and maybe hit the long one if Branch had the extra step on single coverage. The guy got it done with less talent around him.




Agreed and I've been saying that to Manning supporters for years.  I've always felt Brady was as good or better than Manning, but the playing field wasn't level in comparing individual numbers.  I hope he keeps up this pace and shatters Mannings TD and Rating records, if only to say, "I told you so".


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 16, 2007)

The only thing this game did was worry me as a Pats fan.. You dont think Indy saw how Dallas was moving that ball in chunks??  Dallas has  a superior offense but a below average defense.  The game was alot closer than the score indicated and i think the Pats ran that last one in to say ya we beat ya by 3 touchdowns.  The Pats i know will be ready for that Indy game especially if they are both undefeated, the game i would be  more worried about would be say going to Miami where they never play well and lose often with their perfect record on the line and probably the fish winless, those are the letdown games that scare me not the Dallas pretender games.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 16, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I hope he keeps up this pace and shatters Mannings TD and Rating records, if only to say, "I told you so".



I want Brady to pass Manning's record almost as much as I want another Super Bowl. Both would = the greatest season ever,


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 16, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> The only thing this game did was worry me as a Pats fan.. You dont think Indy saw how Dallas was moving that ball in chunks??  .



I think Deion Sanders mentioned on NFL Gameday (best NFL highlight show by the way)  something to the effect that that Indy players may be a bit nervous after watching this game. I think the Colt's know that Belichik will likely show a totally different scheme against them.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 16, 2007)

Dallas's defense is much better then indy and they have a much better running game.  The Dolts should be nervous as the Pats put up 48 against the best team they have played and it was on the road.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 16, 2007)

And the Giants took advantage and won their game.

Lots of yip yapping about 6-2 for the off week.

No pom poms here...I'll wait for the other shoe to drop after 6-2. Like last season.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 17, 2007)

JimG. said:


> And the Giants took advantage and won their game.
> 
> Lots of yip yapping about 6-2 for the off week.
> 
> No pom poms here...I'll wait for the other shoe to drop after 6-2. Like last season.



One thing of interest, Chris Palmer is the either the OC or the QB position coach. When he was the QB coach for Bledsoe, I thought I saw improvement from the previous season. IIRC he only stayed for one-two seasons and Bledsoe didn't improve afterwards. IMO, Bledsoe plateaued under Pete Carrol and plummeted downward when Ernie Zampese was the OC.

For Eli's sake, they should do what ever it takes to keep Palmer around.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 17, 2007)

JimG. said:


> And the Giants took advantage and won their game.
> 
> Lots of yip yapping about 6-2 for the off week.
> 
> No pom poms here...I'll wait for the other shoe to drop after 6-2. Like last season.



  and drop it shall , lets say they go 6-2 heres what you got left.

Sunday, 11/11 4:15 PM ET FOX DALLAS  
Sunday, 11/18 4:15 PM ET * FOX at Detroit  
Sunday, 11/25 1:00 PM ET * FOX MINNESOTA  
Sunday, 12/2 4:15 PM ET * FOX at Chicago  
Sunday, 12/9 1:00 PM ET * FOX at Philadelphia  
Sunday, 12/16 8:15 PM ET * NBC WASHINGTON  
Sunday, 12/23 1:00 PM ET * FOX at Buffalo  
Saturday, 12/29 8:15 PM ET NFLN NEW ENGLAND  

  Id say thats 3-5 for an 8-8 season that well might get you in the playoffs in the JV league which is the NFC.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 17, 2007)

Hopefully the Patriots will have locked the #1 seed by that last game of the season. So it's possible Matt Cassel may be starting that game...who knows maybe the Giants pull that one out....probably not though


----------



## jack97 (Oct 17, 2007)

Morris is out with a chest injury. Dunno if Maroney will start.....  It always seems that  weird or bad things happen just before or during a game with Miami. Anyway it will interesting to see how the offense will handle the fin's D especially if the pats running game is a no show.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 17, 2007)

Look for Faulk to have at least 150 all purpose yards if he is the #1 back also Evans could have a huge day against his former team if they try to play cover.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 17, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Morris is out with a chest injury. Dunno if Maroney will start.....  It always seems that  weird or bad things happen just before or during a game with Miami. Anyway it will interesting to see how the offense will handle the fin's D especially if the pats running game is a no show.



I think Faulk can carry the load against the fins. Any word on Watson? Plus Seymore should be back this weekend too.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 17, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> Look for Faulk to have at least 150 all purpose yards if he is the #1 back also Evans could have a huge day against his former team if they try to play cover.





PA Ridge Racer said:


> I think Faulk can carry the load against the fins. Any word on Watson? Plus Seymore should be back this weekend too.



This offense has always had trouble protecting Brady with fast d lineman; meaning the fins and broncos. They will need both Watson and Faulk just to attack the three levels (short, med and long) in the passing game.

Heard nothing on Watson yet. The local media states that Maroney was on the field prior to the Dallas game trying to make cuts... guess he wasn't ready based on that.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 17, 2007)

Does the nfl have nothing better to do, they fined Tom Brady today for not having his chin strap buckled correctly in last weeks game, gimme a break.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 17, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Does the nfl have nothing better to do, they fined Tom Brady today for not having his chin strap buckled correctly in last weeks game, gimme a break.



:-o


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmmm do the Pats even need their running back now that hes out for a month?


----------



## jack97 (Oct 18, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Hmmmm do the Pats even need their running back now that hes out for a month?



Yes, otherwise the safeties will play cover 2 or a variant. The lb will cover on short /medium routes and /or jam at the line of scrimmage. Pats offense can be one dimensional with 90% of the league but the Colts d is just fast up the middle, they need to keep Bob Sanders honest.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh boy Tom Brady is on my Sports Illustrated this week, that , being undefeated and heading to Miami where they never play well, and im sure they are looking to knock them from the unbeaten ranks all spells trap-game for me.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Does the nfl have nothing better to do, they fined Tom Brady today for not having his chin strap buckled correctly in last weeks game, gimme a break.




Maybe is always "questionable" imjury status with right shoulder pain prevented him from buckling the chin strap


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Maybe is always "questionable" imjury status with right shoulder pain prevented him from buckling the chin strap



 ya the 7,500 they fined him is like a buck to you and i.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2007)

If a quarterback has ever had a better half than what Brady just had against the Dolphins.....I don't believe it.

16 of 19, 291 yards and 5 touchdowns.   I hope they let him play a couple more series, see if he can tie or pass the single game TD pass record of 7.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 21, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> If a quarterback has ever had a better half than what Brady just had against the Dolphins.....I don't believe it.
> 
> 16 of 19, 291 yards and 5 touchdowns.   I hope they let him play a couple more series, see if he can tie or pass the single game TD pass record of 7.



 The amazing part was they considered taking a knee at 1:35 left in the half to stop embarrasing the Fish.  The Pats are on a mission. Randy Moss is just sick, 2 times, 2 jump balls in double coverage,2 td's. sick.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 21, 2007)

Whats even more amusing is listening to the crowd chanting lets go redsox.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 21, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> The amazing part was they considered taking a knee at 1:35 left in the half to stop embarrasing the Fish.  The Pats are on a mission. Randy Moss is just sick, 2 times, 2 jump balls in double coverage,2 td's. sick.



Moss is amazing!! - period. Another great win Pats fans. :beer: One game at a time though. Tough one vs. a good defense next week. The haters are already starting with the running up the score nonsense. If Belichick isn't cheating he's running up the score. I only worried about injury at that point but absolutely the right move bringing Brady back in. After the AFC championship game last year, there is no such thing as running up the score.


----------



## Paul (Oct 22, 2007)

The wife is sure happy, the Iggles dropped to 2-4 in a completely pathetic display against the Ewoks yesterday.


Football season is over before it began, looks like after the WS is over, she won't be a sports widow this year...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2007)

Colts drubbing of the Jags last night was pretty impressive.  Unless some changes are made in NE's defense improves, the Colts are going to put a lot of points on the board against us.  As great as the Pats have been, the Colts are certainly equal to New England right now, actually I'll say better.  They're the champs, they're undefeated and until they're beaten, they are the best team in football.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 23, 2007)

We wont see this in the Colts game obviously but it will be interesting to see NE play a game thats not ideal conditions.  Where it might be say 35 and raining where they might actually have to run the ball, the Cots in bad conditions would probably beat the Pats right now, but in ideal conditions i still would have to take NE right now.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 23, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> If a quarterback has ever had a better half than what Brady just had against the Dolphins.....I don't believe it.
> 
> 16 of 19, 291 yards and 5 touchdowns.   I hope they let him play a couple more series, see if he can tie or pass the single game TD pass record of 7.


I don't want to take away from what Brady is doing but 2 of those td's were balls just thrown in the endzone......Those two were all Moss only he could have made those catches. Got to give BIG props to his O line as well. What a team!!! I hate them:razz:


----------



## jack97 (Oct 24, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I don't want to take away from what Brady is doing but 2 of those td's were balls just thrown in the endzone......Those two were all Moss only he could have made those catches.



I agree about Moss, he's probably the only receiver that can do that. But brady is throwing that ball really good, a nice spiral that isn't under thrown. With the exception of one TD, the ball were thrown at a location only Moss could have catch and no one else. And he does this without locking into Moss, which freezes or slows the safety. I don't think many QBs can make those type of throws, Manning is prob the second qb that can make them consistently.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 28, 2007)

52-7!!!! and no hand shake from Joe Gibbs....meh. And now it's here...it's revenge time. I'm tired of hearing about the Colts and how no one is giving them any attention. I don't know how they can say that when every time I turn on the TV Payton Manning is on it promoting some product. He's the NFL's poster boy but he gets no attention...right. The reason the Patriots are getting press is because they are breaking records and doing things that are just unheard of. I heard one analyst actually say that the Colts should be playing with a chip on their shoulder because of all the Patriot hype. Lets not forget what happend in last years AFC championship game. I think the Pats are the ones with the chip on their shoulder. It's revenge time..I've waited since January for this....GO PATS!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2007)

Two completely dominating performances today by the Pats and the Colts.  As if it hasn't been for the past month, next week's game coming up may be the most hyped regular season game in the history of the NFL.

Both teams are completely crushing everyone they face almost like no teams have ever done before.  I can't ever recall two teams being THIS good.  amazing


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 29, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Two completely dominating performances today by the Pats and the Colts.  As if it hasn't been for the past month, next week's game coming up may be the most hyped regular season game in the history of the NFL.
> 
> Both teams are completely crushing everyone they face almost like no teams have ever done before.  I can't ever recall two teams being THIS good.  amazing



  Well im trying to think of a regular season matchup to compare this to but i cant come up with any, this is going to be a great game.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2007)

Pats roughly 6 point FAVORITES next week.  Whens the last time a defending superbowl champion whose playing very well been such an underdog in their own building????  The Pats looked unreal yesterday, almost as good as their cheerleaders did in the 1st half all dressed in in Halloween costumes!


----------



## Rushski (Oct 29, 2007)

Pats could have held them scoreless if they so pleased yesterday.  Colts D will not hold up to that air attack.  Plus Maroney looked good and didn't have to over exert the last two weeks.

Would be nice to see Seymour and Watson back, but they can win so many ways it's scary...


----------



## jack97 (Oct 29, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Would be nice to see Seymour and Watson back, but they can win so many ways it's scary...


Seymour was playing in the first half. I later read that he alternated w/ Green for most of the first half and was out for most of the second.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Seymour was playing in the first half. I later read that he alternated w/ Green for most of the first half and was out for most of the second.



I know that he had atleast an assisted tackle in the 3rd quarter,  he got a big ovation when they mentioned his name over the PA system!  I think it all had to do with the fact that I wore his jersey yesterday and left my Brady and Bruschi jersey hanging in the closet


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2007)

So, what are people's opinions on how most of the analysists are going off on Belichik for running up scores?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 29, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> So, what are people's opinions on how most of the analysists are going off on Belichik for running up scores?


I dn't have a problem with it....infact he might be trying to break the record setting 556 points scored by the Vikings in one season.....Oh by the way Moss was a HUGE part of that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I dn't have a problem with it....infact he might be trying to break the record setting 556 points scored by the Vikings in one season.....Oh by the way Moss was a HUGE part of that.



Scary that the Pats are on pace to score 662!!!  Doubt they'll do it and I really don't think they care.

Belichick is catching a lot of crap for running up the score and I really don't think he cares nor do I view the behavior as classless either.  I think he's just matter of fact about the game.  When you have the ball on offense the goal is to keep the ball away from the other team, get first downs and score touchdowns.  That's the job of the offense from the opening whistle to the final gun.  If it's a tight game and it's 4th and short, you take the points and kick a field goal.  If you've got a comfortable lead, even if it's by a wide margin, you'll take your chances on going for it on fourth down.  

There were two intances when the Pats went for it on fourth down.  Say the Redskins stopped them and on both occasions went on to score touchdowns.  That happens and the score ends up being 38 to 14.  Would they be still pissing and moaning then about running up the score and saying they would've rathered that the Pats have kicked field goals and the game ended 44 - 0 ?  Think about it.  

Sure, maybe the Pats could've taken Brady out a couple of series earlier in the game.  Go ahead and criticize that, but I don't buy the criticism against Belichick for coaching the offense the way he did in the fourth by throwing so much.  Like I said, the job of the offense is to keep the ball away from the other team, get first downs and score touchdowns.  If he thought he could just run the ball and hold onto it and keep the ball away from the defense, he would've probably done that.  Last I checked, football isn't a game of charity.  Why should the Patriots stop trying their hardest?  Why go half a$$ and by doing so, give the ball back to the opposition and allow them a chance to score?  Because that's the classy thing to do?    

I don't think so


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 30, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> So, what are people's opinions on how most of the analysists are going off on Belichik for running up scores?



I love it. Let them talk. Their talk does nothing but good for the Patriots. I truly think after last years AFC Championship game Bill Belichick has taken on the philosophy that it aint over till it's over. And I'm so with him there. Plus his answer to the question during the press conference was awesome ..."What did you want me to do kick a field goal". classic.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 30, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I dn't have a problem with it....infact he might be trying to break the record setting 556 points scored by the Vikings in one season.....Oh by the way Moss was a HUGE part of that.



Allskiing, I thought your Vikings were going to pull it out against the Eagles yesterday, Peterson is incredible.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 30, 2007)

I actually like it that everyone is hating the Pats. They've always fed off of the "us against the world" attitude. That being said I don't think he is running up the score. Bill cares about winning games, not stats. I think he wants his guys to play hard from kick off til the final second ticks off the clock. He wants them to stay focussed and not get into bad habits that happens when you play at half speed. 

I do believe they will run up the score in the second game against the Jets. Barring major injuries I wonder what the line will be on that game?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 30, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> I
> 
> I do believe they will run up the score in the second game against the Jets. Barring major injuries I wonder what the line will be on that game?



Pats by 30 would probably be a "covereable" number, more realistic would be 14 1/2 to 17, with the over being close to 50.  At that point, with the pats potentially looking at moving to 14-0 and the complete lack of "love loss" between them,  it wouldn't suprise me if that final score is more lopsided than this past Sunday's game against the 'skins was.  Who knows, depending on his health and how the next few weeks go, Brady might even surpass Manning's single season TD record that game.  Now that would be fun!


----------



## jack97 (Oct 30, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Scary that the Pats are on pace to score 662!!!  Doubt they'll do it and I really don't think they care.
> 
> Belichick is catching a lot of crap for running up the score and I really don't think he cares nor do I view the behavior as classless either.  I think he's just matter of fact about the game.  When you have the ball on offense the goal is to keep the ball away from the other team, get first downs and score touchdowns.  That's the job of the offense from the opening whistle to the final gun.  If it's a tight game and it's 4th and short, you take the points and kick a field goal.  If you've got a comfortable lead, even if it's by a wide margin, you'll take your chances on going for it on fourth down.
> 
> ...




Belichick is in a no win; he tells the offense to take a knee and then you get opposing teams saying that's insulting for not giving them the best they got. He keeps the offense hone in and it's running up the score. He takes too many starters out and he may lose continuity on the offense, not a good situation with a big game coming up this week. In addition this might expose his defense to time of possession or scoring opportunities. 

The guy can win either way, IMO he doesn't really care. I rather he keep the offense honed in. Last season, what kill them against the colts were too many 3 and outs or no 3rd down conversion at critical times of the game.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 31, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Pats by 30 would probably be a "covereable" number, more realistic would be 14 1/2 to 17, with the over being close to 50.  At that point, with the pats potentially looking at moving to 14-0 and the complete lack of "love loss" between them,  it wouldn't suprise me if that final score is more lopsided than this past Sunday's game against the 'skins was.  Who knows, depending on his health and how the next few weeks go, Brady might even surpass Manning's single season TD record that game.  Now that would be fun!



It's shocking to see them giving 5-6 points to the undefeated superbowl champs on the road. That's almost unheard of. I can't wait for this game. I want to see how Adalius Thomas does covering Dallas Clark and if Bob Sanders has to respect the receivers more by not sneaking up to the line as much. He's been a thorn in our side the last couple times they've played.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2007)

Giants.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Giants.



Are the team that the Pats will beat in week 17


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Are the team that the Pats will beat in week 17


 
Don't matter, just wanted to be part of this very important thread


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 31, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Giants.



Didn't look very good against the fish even if they make the playoffs look for a 1 and out


----------



## jack97 (Oct 31, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> It's shocking to see them giving 5-6 points to the undefeated superbowl champs on the road. That's almost unheard of. I can't wait for this game. I want to see how Adalius Thomas does covering Dallas Clark and if Bob Sanders has to respect the receivers more by not sneaking up to the line as much. He's been a thorn in our side the last couple times they've played.



Last year's AFC champsionship game, all the wise guys knew that the Pats defense was banged up. Rodney was out, Seymour was hurt and Brucshi lost a step. The fact that they almost pulled it would have the third biggest upset Belicheck would have pulled off and the second biggest upset the pat would have pulled off. IMO, Rodney would cover clark over top and Adalious would be covering inside, blocking out any passing lane. 

Going back to last year, the fact that they had an inexperience safety and outside lb force Bruschi to do too many things. It allowed any good TE with a good running back to just eat them up in the middle.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 31, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> It's shocking to see them giving 5-6 points to the undefeated superbowl champs on the road. That's almost unheard of. I can't wait for this game. I want to see how Adalius Thomas does covering Dallas Clark and if Bob Sanders has to respect the receivers more by not sneaking up to the line as much. He's been a thorn in our side the last couple times they've played.



If he plays back then you you hit Welker over the middle, If he plays up on the line then that'll leave Moss, Stallworth, Watson (if he plays) in a better position to make a play. That's the beauty of this offense. Teams really don't know how to cover them. I forget who it was from Dallas who said that no matter what they threw at the Pats they still couldn't do anything about it (not verbatim).


----------



## jack97 (Oct 31, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> If he plays back then you you hit Welker over the middle, If he plays up on the line then that'll leave Moss, Stallworth, Watson (if he plays) in a better position to make a play. That's the beauty of this offense. Teams really don't know how to cover them. I forget who it was from Dallas who said that no matter what they threw at the Pats they still couldn't do anything about it (not verbatim).




To add in the Tight Ends woes; no word on Watson and Kyle Brady got hurt in first half during the skins game.  IMO, a concern for the running game and neutralizing sanders. Going back to the skins game, they ranked 5th with a pair of good safeties, first couple of plays in opening series was up the middle/off guard, thus forcing them to play run, this kept the safeties guessing throughout the half.

The fact that K bardy got hurt and was pulled out could have been the reason why the Pats couldn't chew up the clock with a running attack going into the fourth qtr. Tells me they had to rely on the passing game to keep control of the situation.


----------



## Rushski (Oct 31, 2007)

Kyle Brady did practice today (31st).  His blocking helps the running game and protects Tom Brady like another tackle.  Would nice to see Watson come back and make some catches, but Stallworth and Gaffney (and of couse when needed Faulk) are starting to get more passes...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a feeling this game will be like the Dallas/NYG game 45-35 probably in favor of the Pats.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 1, 2007)

Patriot fans are pretty funny.  My wife is a die hard and has been yelling at the talk shows and sports shows all week about the whole running up the score thing.  

anyone emotionally removed from the patriots knows exactly what is going on and why.  All you pats fans try to rationalize it and/or defend it from here to the moon.  It is classless and it is bush league.  Teams have been taking knees and letting off the throttle for years.  Up by 38-0 and the pats throw a 35 yard pass to randy moss?  come on.  Yes, its football and there is no charity but teams and coaches have long memories.  The patriots time to pay will come eventually.


now i'm gonna go run and duck under a table.  :lol:


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 1, 2007)

Curious to see actual numbers, any stat geeks out there?

I think it's kind of funny that Steve Young is gripping about points.

I seem to recall they blew a few teams out his carrer, Bill Walsh & G. Sieffert were  just more likeable In t Dallas  both in the 70's & early 90's that Doomsday & America's team was winning 35-3.  

Please tell me Marino before him & Manning in the record breaking years needed everyone of those touchdowns for a victory.  Was every game in Miami's perfect season 17-14?

Considering that many super bowls were blow-outs (Was the Fridge scoring a TD instead of Walter Payton called for in the close Bears Vs. Pats 46-10 game?)   If you blew out the best team in the other division, could every game those super bowl champs won against the weaker teams in their diviosn really have been 21-19 games?  

The year  Norwood missed the kick, Tuna & the Giants controlled the ball for over 40 minutes because they were afaid if the Bills had it it would be a blowout.  How did that Bills team do against the weaker teams in the AFC that year? 

When is the last time you saw a team take a knee with 12 minutes to go?  Is the offense supposed to run their plays & then fumble at the 10?  Are defensive players supposed to drop balls in their hands or give fumbles back?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 1, 2007)

If the opposing teams coach and defense dont like people running up the score while they sit back there and make the money they make i have one thing to say, do something about it then!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Curious to see actual numbers, any stat geeks out there?
> 
> I think it's kind of funny that Steve Young is gripping about points.
> 
> ...



Here's some numbers

49-14
41-10
41-9
51-24

Who was it?  The 2004 Colts.  Didn't hear people bitch then about running up the score and Manning padding his individual stats.

Interesting article

http://www.boston.com/sports/nesn/wilbur/sports_blog/blog/2007/11/01/four_score_and_several_more/


----------



## jack97 (Nov 1, 2007)

2knees said:


> Patriot fans are pretty funny.  My wife is a die hard and has been yelling at the talk shows and sports shows all week about the whole running up the score thing.
> 
> 
> 
> now i'm gonna go run and duck under a table.  :lol:




Mrs 2knees sounds like a great wife 

I lost a lot of respect for Steve Young, he turned artificial...he's become a media talking head. Check out the records of the niners when he was a qb. He "ran it up" on the weaker teams.

http://www.pro-football-reference.com/teams/sfo1992.htm

http://www.pro-football-reference.com/teams/sfo1993.htm

http://www.pro-football-reference.com/teams/sfo1994.htm


The media folks with the agenda forgot to mentioned that in the skins game, Brady's last drive started at the end of the third qtr and finished it with 10-11 mins left in the 4th. The long pass he threw to Moss might have been due tight coverage in the flat or underneath. They think Brady is going to throw into double coverage and take a knee just to make the skins feel better?


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 2, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Here's some numbers
> 
> 49-14
> 41-10
> ...



Why would they? That's poster boy Peyton Manning...He wouldn't dare do such a thing. 

IMO It's not over till it's over. In football crazy things have happened and will happen.  Teams have to play until the final whistle and offenses go out on the field for one purpose, to score touchdowns.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 2, 2007)

It is STILL early but if they get past the colts, 16-0 is seriously attainable.  The pats have no one left on their schedule after this game who is a serious scare.  I guess the Giants on the road may be a decent opponent and i believe they get MY (i love when people refer to teams as us and we) steelers but thats at the razor.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 2, 2007)

2knees said:


> It is STILL early but if they get past the colts, 16-0 is seriously attainable.



The 72 dolphins had that perfect season and put a beatdown on the lowly pats 52-0. Hope this current pats team does it with a 3 td cushion for each game. Yeah payback is a b!tch.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 2, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Yeah payback is a b!tch.



Touche!

God i hate the patriots.  I used to really pull for them when they were lovable losers.  Never a threat to the steelers.  Always doing something off the field with the likes of Hart Lee Dykes and such.  Then came Bledsoe and i really wanted to see him turn them around.  But then they beat the steelers in 96 and again in 01.  And in 03 but that one was expected.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2007)

jack97 said:


> The 72 dolphins had that perfect season and put a beatdown on the lowly pats 52-0. Hope this current pats team does it with a 3 td cushion for each game. Yeah payback is a b!tch.



I think one of the best things about their remaining schedule is the bye week after the Indy game this week.  Emotionally one way or another this game is going to take alot out of them,  and a week off will let them come out fresh again for the final 7 games of the regular season. 

I feel like I'll sound like Belicheck here, but the next few games after the bye aren't a cake walk by any means with a trip to Buffalo, then the Eagles coming to Gillette, then a trip to Baltimore and the Pittsburgh coming to Gillette before they get to play "video tape bowl" against the Jets.  Do I think that they'll get through this and onto the Dolphins in week 16 undefeated, yes,  will it be easy after this week, on paper yes, but as then again you don't play football on paper


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2007)

2knees said:


> Touche!
> 
> God i hate the patriots.  I used to really pull for them when they were lovable losers.  Never a threat to the steelers.  Always doing something off the field with the likes of Hart Lee Dykes and such.  Then came Bledsoe and i really wanted to see him turn them around.  But then they beat the steelers in 96 and again in 01.  And in 03 but that one was expected.




Bledsoe has to be one of the earlier inducties into the currently being bult Patriot hall of fame aoutside of Gillette Stadium,  While he wasn't the one that got them the Lomabrdi trophy, he was a definate catalyst to the teams assention and definately a factor in the building of Gillette Stadium.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 2, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Bledsoe has to be one of the earlier inducties into the currently being bult Patriot hall of fame aoutside of Gillette Stadium,  While he wasn't the one that got them the Lomabrdi trophy, he was a definate catalyst to the teams assention and definately a factor in the building of Gillette Stadium.



I was a HUGE Drew Bledsoe Fan. I had about three of his jerseys. I remember his rookie year when engineered that 4th quarter comeback in the final game of the season...I think it was against the Dolphins and everyone knew that it was the start of something good. Then he got the Pats to the Superbowl in '97 who ran into a tough Green Bay team but they were in it for a bit. Remember his pass to Terry Glenn that set up the first score. I think it was over when Desmond Howard ran the opening second half kickoff back for a score but they put up a fight. He should definitely be in the Patriot hall.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 2, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Bledsoe has to be one of the earlier inducties into the currently being bult Patriot hall of fame aoutside of Gillette Stadium,  While he wasn't the one that got them the Lomabrdi trophy, he was a definate catalyst to the teams assention and definately a factor in the building of Gillette Stadium.



Agreed that he helped this franchise tremendously, my knock on Bledsoe is he didn't take his game to the next level, once Chris Plamer left, he never made any significant improvement. 

The one Patriot who should get in is Andre Tippet, he's probably a borderline HOF for Canton. His only problem was he played in weak teams, in a small market and was overshadowed by LT.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 2, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> I was a HUGE Drew Bledsoe Fan. I had about three of his jerseys. I remember his rookie year when engineered that 4th quarter comeback in the final game of the season...I think it was against the Dolphins and everyone knew that it was the start of something good. Then he got the Pats to the Superbowl in '97 who ran into a tough Green Bay team but they were in it for a bit. Remember his pass to Terry Glenn that set up the first score. I think it was over when Desmond Howard ran the opening second half kickoff back for a score but they put up a fight. He should definitely be in the Patriot hall.



If my memory serves me correctly, the pats won their last 4 games in his first year and that last win against miami knocked them out of the playoffs.  Then in 94, the went from 3-6 to 10-6 to make the playoffs.  They had that amazing comeback against the vikings to win their 4th game.  Bledsoe set the record for most completions and attempts in one game.  something like 45-70.  It was great to watch.  As Jack points out, he just kinda hit a ceiling and never got any better.  

Considering some of the hacks teams are starting this year, i have to believe bledsoe must really enjoy retirement cause someone must've called him by now.    (Vinny Testaverde)


----------



## jack97 (Nov 2, 2007)

drjeff said:


> I feel like I'll sound like Belicheck here, but the next few games after the bye aren't a cake walk by any means with a trip to Buffalo, then the Eagles coming to Gillette, then a trip to Baltimore and the Pittsburgh coming to Gillette before they get to play "video tape bowl" against the Jets.  Do I think that they'll get through this and onto the Dolphins in week 16 undefeated, yes,  will it be easy after this week, on paper yes, but as then again you don't play football on paper



Lots of story lines going up to this game and maybe afterwards. Kirwan points out an interesting stat on the long field; percent of scoring a td when you're at your own 20 twenty or lower. Pats are blowing the league average by a ridiculous amount; pats are 78%,  the average is 13% and the colts is 16%. The interesting chess match/schemes is that the tampa 2 which Dungy made famous is design to stop the long pass and put pressure on the QB with the edge rush from the ends. If colts can't stop them or expose them with this scheme and personnel then there's little hope others will find a way. 

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d803b912d&template=with-video&confirm=true&campaign=ec0005


----------



## 2knees (Nov 2, 2007)

Biggest problem with the cover 2 is that it leaves the middle of the field open for the tight ends and the backs coming out of the backfield. Also would invite welker to have another huge game, never mind the running game of the pats which is almost forgotten about yet very potent.  Freeney has had some success against the pats in the past meetings and he better have a HUGE game if they stand any chance at all of winning this one.  as i heard someone say on inside the nfl last night, its like brady is back there waiting for a bus or something.  No one has put any pressure on him at all.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 2, 2007)

2knees said:


> Biggest problem with the cover 2 is that it leaves the middle of the field open for the tight ends and the backs coming out of the backfield. Also would invite welker to have another huge game, never mind the running game of the pats which is almost forgotten about yet very potent.  Freeney has had some success against the pats in the past meetings and he better have a HUGE game if they stand any chance at all of winning this one.  as i heard someone say on inside the nfl last night, its like brady is back there waiting for a bus or something.  No one has put any pressure on him at all.



Thats why tampa 2 uses a smaller but faster mlb to cover the middle. Before this formation/scheme became popular, the mlb were well over 260 lb. Teams using this coverage have mlb 240 lb or lower but they can fly. I agree that the middle is key, I want to see how the safeties and the mlb can cover pass or run in this area. They should be fastest defense the Pats will see.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 3, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Agreed that he helped this franchise tremendously, my knock on Bledsoe is he didn't take his game to the next level, once Chris Plamer left, he never made any significant improvement.
> 
> The one Patriot who should get in is Andre Tippet, he's probably a borderline HOF for Canton. His only problem was he played in weak teams, in a small market and was overshadowed by LT.



AT was awesome, and I really enjoy that one of the guys who sits in the section below me at Gillette wears his old school #56 jersey to each game, and his buddy next to him wears #73 John Hannah jersey!  Me I mix up my "old school" Pat Patriot hat with either a Brady, Bruschi or Seymour jersey


----------



## jack97 (Nov 3, 2007)

drjeff said:


> AT was awesome, and I really enjoy that one of the guys who sits in the section below me at Gillette wears his old school #56 jersey to each game, and his buddy next to him wears #73 John Hannah jersey!  Me I mix up my "old school" Pat Patriot hat with either a Brady, Bruschi or Seymour jersey




Tippet was the second most dominant OLB in his days. If he had a D line like the gaints, he would have been the most dominant. Its good karma that he stayed local and the pats organization had a role for him after his playing days were over.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 3, 2007)

I just watched that "Who Is" show on NFL network and this weeks episode they were debating who is better Manning or Brady and the overall concensus was Manning. They said Manning was better in arm strength, accuracy, toughness, decision making and even IQ!!!.  It was pure comedy. Not once did they mention that Tom Brady has accomplished everything he has up until this year with sub par receivers while Manning has had 1, possibly 2, hall of fame receivers pretty much his entire career. While watching this all I could think was I hope the Patriots are watching this. It was post it on the locker room bulletin board to get your team fired up material at it's finest.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 3, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Sounds like they were pretty much saying he is a stupid, weak, often very lucky to get the ball to where he wants to throw it kind of quaterback.. I hope they run the score up on them too (colts)... just to make a point.



No only stupider, weaker and luckier than Peyton Manning. Nothing would make me happier to see them run it up tommorrow :smash: I just wish this game was later in the schedule so Tom could break Mannings TD record while Manning stood on the sidelines watching.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> No only stupider, weaker and luckier than Peyton Manning. Nothing would make me happier to see them run it up tommorrow :smash: I just wish this game was later in the schedule so Tom could break Mannings TD record while Manning stood on the sidelines watching.



That would be pretty sweet, but unfortunately won't happen.  What could happen, though very unlikely and I'd LOVE it if it did would be for Tom to break the single game record and throw 8 TD passes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> That would be pretty sweet, but unfortunately won't happen.  What could happen, though very unlikely and I'd LOVE it if it did would be for Tom to break the single game record and throw 8 TD passes.




Pardon my french, but FUCK YEAH!   Nothing better than watching Peyton blow it at the end!!!!  SWEET!!!

Brady didn't get the single game record, but he did break one record of Manning's; most consecutive games with at least 3 TD passes at 9.


GO PATS!!!!!   What a perfect way to head into the bi-week!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Pardon my french, but FUCK YEAH!   Nothing better than watching Peyton blow it at the end!!!!  SWEET!!!
> 
> Brady didn't get the single game record, but he did break one record of Manning's; most consecutive games with at least 3 TD passes at 9.
> 
> ...


Great win for the pats but really...the colts beat themselves today.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 4, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Pardon my french, but FUCK YEAH!   Nothing better than watching Peyton blow it at the end!!!!  SWEET!!!
> 
> Brady didn't get the single game record, but he did break one record of Manning's; most consecutive games with at least 3 TD passes at 9.
> 
> ...



YES!!!!!!!!! :-D;-)8):beer::beer::flag:


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 4, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Great win for the pats but really...the colts beat themselves today.



If anything the Patriots almost beat themselves. Brady made 2 bad decisions while in Colts teritory that took points off the board. I'll admit Brackens made an incredible catch on the second pick. They also commited penalties to ruin another drive while in Colts territory. I wont even start with the 2 bad pass interference calls against the Pats and the lack of a call on another. The Pats committed a franchise record in penalty yards. It's a miracle that they pulled it out and HUGE props to the Pats D. They got their rears handed to them in the first half then came out and played well and basically won it for us in the second half.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> If anything the Patriots almost beat themselves. Brady made 2 bad decisions while in Colts teritory that took points off the board. I'll admit Brackens made an incredible catch on the second pick. They also commited penalties to ruin another drive while in Colts territory. I wont even start with the 2 bad pass interference calls against the Pats and the lack of a call on another. The Pats committed a franchise record in penalty yards. It's a miracle that they pulled it out and HUGE props to the Pats D. They got ithe rears handed to them in the first half then came out and played well and basically won it for us in the second half.



sounds like you were only watching the pats play. If Payton did not fumble the game is over.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 5, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> sounds like you were only watching the pats play. If Payton did not fumble the game is over.



Your point makes no sense. Jarvis Green forced that fumble. The Colts played a great game but the Pats were better today. Peyton can whine about injuries but I didn't hear him say anything about Rodney being out last January. The fact is, if the AFC Championship game is at Foxboro, the Colts defense won't be able to tee off on Brady. He had to go to a silent count on the road.In my opinion that's bigger than if Marvin Harrison plays.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 5, 2007)

ALLSKIING, you must be psyched about Peterson. He looked scary against SD.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 5, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Your point makes no sense. Jarvis Green forced that fumble. The Colts played a great game but the Pats were better today. Peyton can whine about injuries but I didn't hear him say anything about Rodney being out last January. The fact is, if the AFC Championship game is at Foxboro, the Colts defense won't be able to tee off on Brady. He had to go to a silent count on the road.In my opinion that's bigger than if Marvin Harrison plays.



I thought it was the type of game that you thought the whole time the the colts were going to win..They had control most of the game. Got to give it to the pats though..they came through at the end.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 5, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> ALLSKIING, you must be psyched about Peterson. He looked scary against SD.


Psyched...no doubt....Now if only we could find a QB we might be a good team.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 5, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> The fact is, if the AFC Championship game is at Foxboro, the Colts defense won't be able to tee off on Brady. He had to go to a silent count on the road.In my opinion that's bigger than if Marvin Harrison plays.



That is spot on. The hurries by the colt D on Brady caused most of those mistakes and incompletions. I think the exception was the pick made by brackett (mlb), he made a great play. When they play at Gillete, that pass rush will be slower.  

The (bad) pass interference calls and lack of them are one of the reasons Belicheck goes for the jugular when he has a team down. He can't control those bad calls but if he gets an opportunity to get a bigger cushion he'll take it because those type of calls wont effect the outcome.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 5, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Psyched...no doubt....Now if only we could find a QB we might be a good team.



I don't remember watching a guy and just being amazed by his speed like I do when I see Peterson. He's a rookie and he's on pace for 2k yards...incredible. I wouldn't be suprised if Brad Childress brings Donovan Mc Nabb in next year since he used to coach him in Philly. I think his tenure with the Eagles his done after this year. I think he'll go there or Chicago probably.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 5, 2007)

No surprise I was rooting for Indy. That way I can stir this pot whatever.

I knew it was a ticket to disappointment, but it was a good football game so I wasn't. Part of me wanted to prove Brady is the best by sending him negative vibes. 

I think I'm pretty good at that and it almost worked. But the end was really quite clear all along. 

Brady is the best. And considering NE plays in the worst division in football (or at least the AFC), they may just get to the playoffs undefeated.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 5, 2007)

*running up the sound*

Here's the latest in terms of adding fuel to the fire in this rivalry. From a report; last season's afc game, the colts found out most of the past defense was battling the flu, some of the people from the pats organization were annoyed that the colts kept the temps high in the dome to cause more problems. Pumping up the sound is making them really mad. 


http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/nfl_experts


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 5, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I thought it was the type of game that you thought the whole time the the colts were going to win..They had control most of the game.



 I agree but starting in the middle of the 3rd quarter everytime the camera's turned to Manning on the bench he looked plenty worried. It was almost like he knew something that no one else did. Turns out he did.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 5, 2007)

Colts pumping in crowd noise??? you be the judge...I don't know how legit this is,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHQTcFQEMXo


----------



## jack97 (Nov 5, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I agree but starting in the middle of the 3rd quarter everytime the camera's turned to Manning on the bench he looked plenty worried. It was almost like he knew something that no one else did. Turns out he did.



Me thinks Manning and crew knew that some of the half time adjustments the pats made were starting to work on both offense and defense. Pats offense went to max protection, they kept maroney near the pocket (on the side of Feeney) to buy Brady some more time. Couldn't tell for sure what they did but the D got penetration, the timely sacks and a forced strip when it counted.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 5, 2007)

Good gutty win by the Pats, unfortunately even as a Pats fan i feel they will get picked off somewhere along the line.. Its just hard to get amped up for everygame and there will be that game where they are in a daze for a half, and everyone they play its gonna be the superbowl for them, buff, jets, etc.  With that being said i at the same time feel they are on some seek and destroy mission since what happened earlier in the year.  I love how the NY Post have an * near the pats in the standings and when you look at the bottom of the standings it says caught cheating, gotta admit that was funny.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Good gutty win by the Pats, unfortunately even as a Pats fan i feel they will get picked off somewhere along the line.. Its just hard to get amped up for everygame and there will be that game where they are in a daze for a half, and everyone they play its gonna be the superbowl for them, buff, jets, etc.  With that being said i at the same time feel they are on some seek and destroy mission since what happened earlier in the year.  I love how the NY Post have an * near the pats in the standings and when you look at the bottom of the standings it says caught cheating, gotta admit that was funny.



All I know is that the Bye week couldn't have come at a better time for them.  Heck, i was menatlly exhausted from just watching that game,let alone playing in it


----------



## Rushski (Nov 6, 2007)

Shula is also saying if that pats run the table, there should be an asterisk...

Everyone is after the best.  Coach B. thrives on all the negativity aimed at his team and will respond w/more "shock and awe" games to come.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 6, 2007)

drjeff said:


> All I know is that the Bye week couldn't have come at a better time for them.  Heck, i was menatlly exhausted from just watching that game,let alone playing in it



  Thats how i felt about sox games after they were done.. People ask me boy isnt it great being a fan of all the Boston teams?? And i say ummm no, i havent slept in months, my fingers hurt from switching games constantly on the remote, all my weekends are busy especially sundays, i at least get to go to bed now before 1am now that the sox are done but now my Celtics will keep me up til 11pm 3 nights a week, so ya its tough being a fan not easy.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 7, 2007)

Good Call Don S.  No way they could beat that Jets machine in week one without the camera!

The next time it happens he'll say a 16 game shedule is easier than a 14 game schedule & with more teams the talent is watered down too.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 7, 2007)

Don Shula is going to come out of this looking ridiculous IMO. He's simply trying to preserve his legacy because he knows this Patriot team has the best chance of all to do it. I think he should apologize to the Patriot players who are playing tremendous football week in and week out. He is basiclaly tarnishing those guys. But thank you anyway for the added motivation Don....not that they need it.  By the way, all this talk of undefeated after week 9 is bothersome. I would love to see it happen but getting that number 1 seed to ensure all roads go through New England is really what the focus should be right now. If they're 13 - 0 then the buzz should begin but not after week 9.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 7, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Good Call Don S.  No way they could beat that Jets machine in week one without the camera!
> 
> The next time it happens he'll say a 16 game shedule is easier than a 14 game schedule & with more teams the talent is watered down too.




During his day, Shula was involved or headed up the rules and competition committee. Year after year, is teams would consistently be the least penalized, it was rumored that refs would be hesitant on making the calls otherwise they would have to deal with his wrath. Back then they called it gamesmenship.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Good Call Don S.  No way they could beat that Jets machine in week one without the camera!
> 
> The next time it happens he'll say a 16 game shedule is easier than a 14 game schedule & with more teams the talent is watered down too.



What irony it could be if the Pats are still undeated and defeat the Dolphins in week 16 at Gillette for regular season win #15!  

Shula while a legend in the NFL coaching lore should stick to his on air time now in the form of Nutrisystem commercials


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 7, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Shula while a legend in the NFL coaching lore should stick to his on air time now in the form of Nutrisystem commercials



lol :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 7, 2007)

Vrabel  (courtesy of the pittsburgh steelers)  had some nice things to say about shula's comments.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> Vrabel  (courtesy of the pittsburgh steelers)  had some nice things to say about shula's comments.



The one team that does concern on this run is the steelers. Ben is so mobile, hard to tackle and has a great arm. He starts chucking it up there and it can be pass interference time. 

Damn, I hate that rule. Manning with his wr gets away with it. Last season, Rex Grossman made a living on that call.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 8, 2007)

Pittsburgh is the only real concern for the rest of the year.  Believe they are better in many ways than the Dolts...


----------



## Brettski (Nov 8, 2007)

g-men and dallas point spread is 1 point for Sunday 4:15 EST

should be a good game in the swamp


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Shula is also saying if that pats run the table, there should be an asterisk...
> 
> Everyone is after the best.  Coach B. thrives on all the negativity aimed at his team and will respond w/more "shock and awe" games to come.




Not to diminish what the Dolphin's did, well kinda....but a little known fact.  Out of the 14 regular season opponents the Dolphins faced, only TWO had winning records.  Still an amazing feat, but the schedule was soft.

I'm not saying New England has had a tough schedule because they have not, but IF they do it, they will have played the two best AFC teams and two best NFC teams during the regular season on the way to accomplishing it.  There will be other teams in the mix over 500 as well....Cleveland, Washington, perhaps Buffalo.

One things for certain, I bet business at Shula's in Providence has been pretty slow this week.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Pittsburgh is the only real concern for the rest of the year.  Believe they are better in many ways than the Dolts...



I would consider them a little under the Colts.  Yes, the Steelers are the biggest legitimate threat to knock us off, but the Giants are equally as likely if we go into game 16 at 15 and 0 with nothing, but history to play for.  I would think Belichick would sit a lot of starters that game, but perhaps not.  If you figure we would have a first round bye, he may not want to have Brady sitting out for what would be three weeks instead of two and give any cance of him getting rusty.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 8, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I would consider them a little under the Colts.  Yes, the Steelers are the biggest legitimate threat to knock us off, but the Giants are equally as likely if we go into game 16 at 15 and 0 with nothing, but history to play for.  I would think Belichick would sit a lot of starters that game, but perhaps not.  If you figure we would have a first round bye, he may not want to have Brady sitting out for what would be three weeks instead of two and give any cance of him getting rusty.



 And the G-men have done it before, i remember Denver going into Giants stadium when they were 11-0 i believe and got smoked back in 97-98


----------



## jack97 (Nov 9, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> I would consider them a little under the Colts.  Yes, the Steelers are the biggest legitimate threat to knock us off, but the Giants are equally as likely if we go into game 16 at 15 and 0 with nothing, but history to play for.  I would think Belichick would sit a lot of starters that game, but perhaps not.  If you figure we would have a first round bye, he may not want to have Brady sitting out for what would be three weeks instead of two and give any cance of him getting rusty.



IMO, the game with the g-man will be dependent on health. How many starters will need the rest.

One thing that I like about running up the score is that it exposes very little of the pats d. Opposing teams become one dimension and have to abandon the running game just to keep up with the scoring.  IMO, the biggest weakness is the defense against the run, but Seymour has been out for close to half the season.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 9, 2007)

jack97 said:


> IMO, the game with the g-man will be dependent on health. How many starters will need the rest.
> 
> One thing that I like about running up the score is that it exposes very little of the pats d. Opposing teams become one dimension and have to abandon the running game just to keep up with the scoring.  IMO, the biggest weakness is the defense against the run, but Seymour has been out for close to half the season.



Before Seymour came back, it was a bit of run away from Wilfork(Granted with his size you need to take a WIDE swing to get around him )  But now with Seymour to help out, I bet you'll see an improvement in that area, and Rodney feeling a bit more comfortable about helping out upfront with the run from time to time


----------



## 2knees (Nov 9, 2007)

Greenberg and Golic were talking about some of the point spreads that vegas has put out on future pats games.

some of these are mind boggling  -17 at home vs philly  -11 at home vs. Pitt and right now its only -7.5 against the giants in the meadowlands.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 9, 2007)

Time to start thinking about betting on a few dogs.

Going undefeated is not a gimme by any means, as much as for the difficulty and attendant stress it causes as anything else. NE would be stupid to sacrifice an almost sure championship to go after an undefeated season going against inferior competition who will nevertheless play way above their heads just to win against the Pats.

IMO...and forget about Shula, he should stick to weight loss commercials.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 9, 2007)

They should have a mercy rule in effect when they play the Jets in Foxboro unless "Man-genius" is no longer coaching.  If you believe they were found out in week one because Eric was familar with the practice, then you figure he cost his old boss & employer a total of $750,000. 

Since they should have a bye week in the play-offs I suspect the starters will play at least one drive into the third quarter Vs. the Giants.  Giants could be resting people also.   As it looks now, the West & South will only have division winners unless Panthers or Saints get hot & even then, best team by record is 5-4 Tampa Bay.  

In East & North, both leaders are 7-1 & 2nd place teams are 6-2.   The Lion's still have GB twice, The Giants & SD So if the Lion's falter that leaves The Redskins at 5-3.  The Giants after this weeks big game & the Lion's have a Redskins game & also  MN, the Eagles & Bears. if they beat the Lions & Skins & don't falter against the teams playing badly this year.  Sunday's game & teh last game may be meaningless.  if they beat Dallas, They & the packers may get bye's.  

Week 16 may be a team going for 16-0 Vs. a 12-3 team that needs to get healthly too.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 12, 2007)

How ironic would it be, after Shula makes his comments; the pats run the table and Dolphins go winless for season. The Fins may be the only organization that have gone through a season without a loss and without a win.  

Also, the officiating for the colts and bolts shows the refs are favoring the colts. The pass int no call on Gates was bad. The colt's defender (with out looking at the ball) cuts into Gates which preventing him from making the catch. The ref official from NFL explained that Hobbs cut into Wayne during last week game was a pass int b/c Hobbs wasn't looking at the ball. Yet when the colts do that, it's a no call. And, the mlb, Brackett sticks his hand up the face of the wideout and doesn't look at the ball, a no call on a hand block.....  last season when Hobbs made that hand block at the face (while looking at the ball), he got the flag. Hobbs, gets a letter in the off season saying the call made was incorrect and gets a formal apology for the error. IMO, Polian being influential in the rule and comp committee is getting his calls.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 12, 2007)

Boy i was glad i stuck around for the Colts game they have it on the 6yd line its 4th and a foot 23-21 Chargers on the chargers 6 yd line about 90seconds left and manning and the Colts decide to go up to the line and try to catch them offsides unfortunately they get a false start move back 5yds try to kick the game winner from 29yds which would have been good from 24yds but its wide by a few inches and they lose, oh baby that was sweet.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 12, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Boy i was glad i stuck around for the Colts game they have it on the 6yd line its 4th and a foot 23-21 Chargers on the chargers 6 yd line about 90seconds left and manning and the Colts decide to go up to the line and try to catch them offsides unfortunately they get a false start move back 5yds try to kick the game winner from 29yds which would have been good from 24yds but its wide by a few inches and they lose, oh baby that was sweet.



And even sweeter that the kicker was Adam Vinatieri. Looks like I wasn't the only one screaming at the TV for the Colts to lose. While watching it my wife was like it's not even your team. It was the next best thing. The Patriots now have a little breathing room. I'm hoping Pittsburgh gets the #2 seed and the Colts end up having to play a wildcard. Looks like Freeney got hurt too. Not looking good in Indy right now.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 12, 2007)

jack97 said:


> How ironic would it be, after Shula makes his comments; the pats run the table and Dolphins go winless for season. The Fins may be the only organization that have gone through a season without a loss and without a win.
> 
> Also, the officiating for the colts and bolts shows the refs are favoring the colts. The pass int no call on Gates was bad. The colt's defender (with out looking at the ball) cuts into Gates which preventing him from making the catch. The ref official from NFL explained that Hobbs cut into Wayne during last week game was a pass int b/c Hobbs wasn't looking at the ball. Yet when the colts do that, it's a no call. And, the mlb, Brackett sticks his hand up the face of the wideout and doesn't look at the ball, a no call on a hand block.....  last season when Hobbs made that hand block at the face (while looking at the ball), he got the flag. Hobbs, gets a letter in the off season saying the call made was incorrect and gets a formal apology for the error. IMO, Polian being influential in the rule and comp committee is getting his calls.



It really does seem that way doesn't it. I still laugh about that PI call on Moss last week. In the official's defense however there was probably a PI call on the Chargers against Morehead on that 3rd down play late in the 4th. The official rightly kept the flag in his pocket because he had to make up for the ridiculous calls (and lack there of) earlier in the game I think.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 12, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> It really does seem that way doesn't it. I still laugh about that PI call on Moss last week. In the official's defense however there was probably a PI call on the Chargers against Morehead on that 3rd down play late in the 4th. The official rightly kept the flag in his pocket because he had to make up for the ridiculous calls (and lack there of) earlier in the game I think.



I missed the 4th qtr. The bad calls drove me crazy.....I basically tune out when the refs starts dictating the game.


----------



## Zand (Nov 12, 2007)

Vinatieri was great last night. 29 yards... I could've made that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2007)

Zand said:


> Vinatieri was great last night. 29 yards... I could've made that.




For some reason, I get very little satisfaction from a Vinitieri chocke job.  Out of all the icon Boston athletes that left and joined 'the enemy' in Free Agency, Adam's the only one that I still pull for, except for one he plays us.  

Considering that he can no longer reach the end zone on the kick off, he is a liability and I'm content with Goskowski, but Adam was clutch.

I was glad the Colts lost last night, LOVED PEYTON throwing all those interceptions.  I would've rather had seen someone else choke other than Adam though.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 12, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> For some reason, I get very little satisfaction from a Vinitieri chocke job.  Out of all the icon Boston athletes that left and joined 'the enemy' in Free Agency, Adam's the only one that I still pull for, except for one he plays us.
> 
> Considering that he can no longer reach the end zone on the kick off, he is a liability and I'm content with Goskowski, but Adam was clutch.
> 
> I was glad the Colts lost last night, LOVED PEYTON throwing all those interceptions.  I would've rather had seen someone else choke other than Adam though.



Same here, without Viniteri, the dynasty doesn't start, what he did against Oak in the snow bowl washed off all the bad karma the Sullivans left on this franchise. 

That said. I also agree he was starting to be a liability, imo he's one of the reasons the colts are bad in kick off coverage.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2007)

All I know is that with last nights loss by the Colts, the Pats now have essentially a 3 game lead over Indy for Homefield,  and hopefully in a few weeks, they'll equal that amount with Pittsburgh.  All these potential home playoff games this January are going to have me driving alot more miles between my home in CT, my place at Mount Snow and Gillette Stadium


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 12, 2007)

drjeff said:


> All I know is that with last nights loss by the Colts, the Pats now have essentially a 3 game lead over Indy for Homefield,  and hopefully in a few weeks, they'll equal that amount with Pittsburgh.  All these potential home playoff games this January are going to have me driving alot more miles between my home in CT, my place at Mount Snow and Gillette Stadium



 Hey those are all good reasons to be driving all those miles


----------



## jack97 (Nov 14, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3110140

Hmm.... the season is getting interesting. I don't wish and get happy about injuries but its part of the game. Given how the colts have built the defensive strategy to compliment their passing game, it does become interesting on how teams will game plan them.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2007)

Pats played *cough* OK *cough* tonight   That Brady to Moss thing just doesn't get old at all watching!

Plus, thank you Jets for giving the Pats a 3 game lead in the race for homefield over the rest of the AFC!

I'm getting psyched to sit in my seat at Gillette for 4 of the next 5 Sundays!


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 19, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Plus, thank you Jets for giving the Pats a 3 game lead in the race for homefield over the rest of the AFC!



Don't forget if the Jets win more games than San Fran we get a higher draft pick too.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 19, 2007)

The Pats are amazing, does anyone realize we have never seen anything like this even with Montana, Elway, Marino, they are just making things look way to easy its almost hard to comprehend.  And who would have thought the 2biggest troblemakers Moss and Owens would be having 4Td type days this year, both are having unreal seasons, good for them..


----------



## Rushski (Nov 19, 2007)

Simply amazing!

Nice to see Pitt losing and Indy scraping by...


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 19, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Don't forget if the Jets win more games than San Fran we get a higher draft pick too.



When I mention this to non Patriot fans they get visibly angry. Moves like that are the reason the Patriots are and will be successful. 

Another fabulous win last night. I seriously was worried about it being a "trap" game and all that but the Patriots continue to defy logic. Next up we got the Eagles, with a banged up Donovan McNabb. The Eagles (and Eagle fans) were questioning the legitimacy of the Super Bowl victory after the whole "spygate" nonsense. I'm sure Bill B and the Patriots are well aware of that and use that as motivation this week.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok the opening spread for the NE Philly game is 21.5 lol i dont recall a team ever being a 3Td favorite in recent memory.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 19, 2007)

actually i dont recall this many games with 10+ point spreads ever in 1 weeks time. where did the parity go?


New England -21.5 to Philly
Dallas -14 to Jets
Indy -12 to Atlanta
Arizona -10 to SF
Pitt -16 to Mia


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 19, 2007)

The Pats are just stupid good...unreal


----------



## JimG. (Nov 19, 2007)

If they weren't so damned good they would be boring to watch.

I've watched football in earnest for 40 years and I've never seen a QB play like Brady is.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> actually i dont recall this many games with 10+ point spreads ever in 1 weeks time. where did the parity go?
> 
> 
> New England -21.5 to Philly
> ...



If the Steelers loose this game (out right, not on the cover), steeler fans should be required to turn in their terrible towels after the game next Monday night.

Plus, if the Pats are still this healthy and rolling in a few weeks, might the spread for the Dolphins and Jets games be approaching or exceeding 4 TD's


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 20, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> When I mention this to non Patriot fans they get visibly angry. Moves like that are the reason the Patriots are and will be successful.
> 
> Another fabulous win last night. I seriously was worried about it being a "trap" game and all that but the Patriots continue to defy logic. Next up we got the Eagles, with a banged up Donovan McNabb. The Eagles (and Eagle fans) were questioning the legitimacy of the Super Bowl victory after the whole "spygate" nonsense. I'm sure Bill B and the Patriots are well aware of that and use that as motivation this week.



Just curious, If you're from PA. how did you become a Pats fan? 




FRITOLAYGUY said:


> actually i dont recall this many games with 10+ point spreads ever in 1 weeks time. where did the parity go?
> 
> New England -21.5 to Philly
> Dallas -14 to Jets
> ...



How bad are the 49ers to be a 10 point underdog to Arizona? And we have their first pick. :razz:



drjeff said:


> If the Steelers loose this game (out right, not on the cover), steeler fans should be required to turn in their terrible towels after the game next Monday night.
> 
> Plus, if the Pats are still this healthy and rolling in a few weeks, might the spread for the Dolphins and Jets games be approaching or exceeding 4 TD's



I think the spread on those two games will be a few points less than the over under line. That's almost unheard of (if it happens).


----------



## jack97 (Nov 20, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I've watched football in earnest for 40 years and I've never seen a QB play like Brady is.



Once he retires he's a guarantee first ballot hall of famer. This year just shows how great he is.  He made his former receivers like patten, givens and branch look good, that crew basically had ok season in new teams but not the production they had with brady. Also, they way he made the last drive during his first sb as a first yr starter.... that does not happen in the nfl.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Once he retires he's a guarantee first ballot hall of famer. This year just shows how great he is.  He made his former receivers like patten, givens and branch look good, that crew basically had ok season in new teams but not the production they had with brady. *Also, they way he made the last drive during his first sb as a first yr starter.... that does not happen in the nfl.*



Especially if you ask John Madden


----------



## 2knees (Nov 20, 2007)

drjeff said:


> If the Steelers loose this game (out right, not on the cover), steeler fans should be required to turn in their terrible towels after the game next Monday night.



If the steelers lose this game, watch the 6:00 news.  You'll hear about a jumper on the charter oak bridge.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 20, 2007)

The Steelers are not as good as people think they are, their 3 loses are to far less superior teams.  I look at it like this, take Indy out of the mix and look what the Pats did to the Jets and Browns, the Steelers just barely beat the Browns last week at home and lost to the Jets, the Pats games were never even close.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 20, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> The Steelers are not as good as people think they are, their 3 loses are to far less superior teams.  I look at it like this, take Indy out of the mix and look what the Pats did to the Jets and Browns, the Steelers just barely beat the Browns last week at home and lost to the Jets, the Pats games were never even close.



Patriots offense line has always had trouble with a fast front seven. Indy was probally the fastest and given they play tampa 2, they were prob the only defense that would have given them trouble. 

Steelers don't seem to have the speed and they make up for that by scheming with the zone blitz. It's seem that the Steelers can get into good streaks, but once opposing coaches study more film, they can find the tendencies to neutralize the schemes. IMO, that 's why they are struggling right know.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 20, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> The Steelers are not as good as people think they are, their 3 loses are to far less superior teams.  I look at it like this, take Indy out of the mix and look what the Pats did to the Jets and Browns, the Steelers just barely beat the Browns last week at home and lost to the Jets, the Pats games were never even close.



In all fairness, the only reason the browns game was close was because of Cribbs.  He returned one kick for a touchdown and another to the 4 yard line.  Browns didnt even have a first down in the 2nd half until there was 1:00 to play.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 20, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Just curious, If you're from PA. how did you become a Pats fan?



I really don't know. Ever since I was a kid I was drawn to the Patriots. I remember rooting for Tony Eason and the Pats vs. the Bears in the Super Bowl when I was maybe 7. IDK, maybe it's because I've always loved early US history...so why not have my favorite football team be the "Patriots". Whatever the case it stuck. For me, America's team is / was / should be the Patriots, not the Cowboys. As a teenager (around the start of the Bob Kraft / Drew Bledsoe era) The Patriots became a passion. This week's game has a little extra meaning because I get to talk it up with friends / family (mostly Eagle fans). Plus the stares are great when I walk around with my Brady Jersey on :razz:


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 20, 2007)

I always hated the Cowboys so whoever was going to beat them I cheered for along with the Pat's & Giants.  So I've also liked the Steelers & 49'ers.  My wife went to High School with Romanowski & he is a local guy.


----------



## Paul (Nov 20, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> I really don't know. Ever since I was a kid I was drawn to the Patriots. I remember rooting for Tony Eason and the Pats vs. the Bears in the Super Bowl when I was maybe 7. IDK, maybe it's because I've always loved early US history...so why not have my favorite football team be the "Patriots". Whatever the case it stuck. For me, America's team is / was / should be the Patriots, not the Cowboys. As a teenager (around the start of the Bob Kraft / Drew Bledsoe era) The Patriots became a passion. This week's game has a little extra meaning because I get to talk it up with friends / family (mostly Eagle fans). Plus the stares are great when I walk around with my Brady Jersey on :razz:



That's funny, I'm from NE, and I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Iggles fan. Growing-up, I despised Grogan, Eason et al... Nuthin' but disappointments, and their stadium was named for one of the crappiest beers around. Actually, I also couldn't stand the Raiders, for some reason. Maybe it was a feeling of pity I had toward my hometeam (that I thought were a buncha bums) after Jack Tatum paralyzed Daryl Stingley. I remember watching the Raiders/Eagles in the Superbowl, and decided to root for the underdog. It was then that I started watching Jaws, and Harold Carmichael and Wilbert Montgomery. And hey, the Eagle was the symbol of the U.S.... I went to College in Philly (Drexel) when Randall Cunningham and Keith Byers and Mike Quick were there, along with the Gang Green Defense: Reggie White, Clyde Simmons, Jerome Brown, Seth Joyner, Eric Allen, Wes Hopkins and Andre "Dirty" Waters.
That did it. It was a really strange, pathetic experience being both an Iggles and a Red Sox fan. Thank God for the Sox in '04 and '07, otherwise I'd have to hang onto 1918, and 1960. uke:


----------



## Paul (Nov 20, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> I always hated the Cowboys so whoever was going to beat them I cheered for along with the Pat's & Giants.  So I've also liked the Steelers & 49'ers.  My wife went to High School with Romanowski & he is a local guy.



Rockville High, eh? I had a good friend who went to Enfield, and had to play against him. Said he was a dirty S.O.B. even then...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 20, 2007)

Paul said:


> That's funny, I'm from NE, and I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Iggles fan. Growing-up, I despised Grogan, Eason et al... Nuthin' but disappointments, and their stadium was named for one of the crappiest beers around. Actually, I also couldn't stand the Raiders, for some reason. Maybe it was a feeling of pity I had toward my hometeam (that I thought were a buncha bums) after Jack Tatum paralyzed Daryl Stingley. I remember watching the Raiders/Eagles in the Superbowl, and decided to root for the underdog. It was then that I started watching Jaws, and Harold Carmichael and Wilbert Montgomery. And hey, the Eagle was the symbol of the U.S.... I went to College in Philly (Drexel) when Randall Cunningham and Keith Byers and Mike Quick were there, along with the Gang Green Defense: Reggie White, Clyde Simmons, Jerome Brown, Seth Joyner, Eric Allen, Wes Hopkins and Andre "Dirty" Waters.
> That did it. It was a really strange, pathetic experience being both an Iggles and a Red Sox fan. Thank God for the Sox in '04 and '07, otherwise I'd have to hang onto 1918, and 1960. uke:



 Im just curious as an Eagles fan you in the last 10yrs have the 2nd most wins regular and postseason in the NFL only to the Pats, the Eagles are a proud franchise how do you feel after hearing that about getting 22 points this week?  Just curious.


----------



## Paul (Nov 21, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Im just curious as an Eagles fan you in the last 10yrs have the 2nd most wins regular and postseason in the NFL only to the Pats, the Eagles are a proud franchise how do you feel after hearing that about getting 22 points this week?  Just curious.



I think its entirely deserved. There's 2 ways to look at it:
1. The Iggles have been playing erratically, there really seems to be no rhyme or reason to their record. They've beaten, or kept it close to some pretty good teams, they've barely squeaked-by or just lost to some atrocious teams, they've won when they "shouldn't have" and lost when they "shouldn't have" Andy's play-calling has swung from odd to mysterious to bizarre to just plain close-your-eyes awful. McNabb has an ankle sprain now on top of a re-built acl that is nowhere near healed. It just makes no sense having a 65/35 pass/run ratio with a QB with a bad wheel and Brian Westbrook in the backfield. I'd be amazed to see the Igs score more than 10, and that's including garbage time when the Pats will have scored over 50 on our lousy D. Spikes is done, the other 2 LBs are rookies, Mikell is hurt, Dawkins is with Spikes on the other side of the hill, Kearse is miles beyond them....
Bleah!
2. Vegas has to do something drastic to get any money at all against the Pats. Seriously, its like betting against the house this season. With that said, an extremely unlikely Eagles victory would be really interesting in betting circles...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 21, 2007)

Paul said:


> I think its entirely deserved. There's 2 ways to look at it:
> 1. The Iggles have been playing erratically, there really seems to be no rhyme or reason to their record. They've beaten, or kept it close to some pretty good teams, they've barely squeaked-by or just lost to some atrocious teams, they've won when they "shouldn't have" and lost when they "shouldn't have" Andy's play-calling has swung from odd to mysterious to bizarre to just plain close-your-eyes awful. McNabb has an ankle sprain now on top of a re-built acl that is nowhere near healed. It just makes no sense having a 65/35 pass/run ratio with a QB with a bad wheel and Brian Westbrook in the backfield. I'd be amazed to see the Igs score more than 10, and that's including garbage time when the Pats will have scored over 50 on our lousy D. Spikes is done, the other 2 LBs are rookies, Mikell is hurt, Dawkins is with Spikes on the other side of the hill, Kearse is miles beyond them....
> Bleah!
> 2. Vegas has to do something drastic to get any money at all against the Pats. Seriously, its like betting against the house this season. With that said, an extremely unlikely Eagles victory would be really interesting in betting circles...




What im waiting for is the Pats Vs the Jets again, the team that started this whole controversy, im thinking they will be getting anywhere from 28-30points which is just amazing this day in age.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 21, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> What im waiting for is the Pats Vs the Jets again, the team that started this whole controversy, im thinking they will be getting anywhere from 28-30points which is just amazing this day in age.



Also can't wait to see the beating they throw on the hapless Dolphins, while loudmouth Shula watches...


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 22, 2007)

They had a guy from Vegas on EEI a couple of days ago & he did all odds fro the regular season & the Super Bowl & the Jet's game was a 1/2 point more than the Miami game.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 23, 2007)

Well all i have to say is the NFL games today pretty much all sucked, at least the first half of the USC ASU college game was entertaining until it sucked too lol


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 23, 2007)

Next Thursdays night game should be a good one. Too bad I have to work and don't have the NFL Network.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 23, 2007)

THe NFL network in 5yrs will be huge!  They already have the  best postgame if you have seen it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> THe NFL network in 5yrs will be huge!  They already have the  best postgame if you have seen it.




.....if it's offered as part of a basic cable package.  Currently it only is a few locations and I'm quite pissed that I'll have to out to a bar to see the Pats vs Giants.


----------



## Zand (Nov 23, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> .....if it's offered as part of a basic cable package.  Currently it only is a few locations and I'm quite pissed that I'll have to out to a bar to see the Pats vs Giants.



Don't know if you get it up in Portland but Boston's channel 5 will broadcast the game.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2007)

Zand said:


> Don't know if you get it up in Portland but Boston's channel 5 will broadcast the game.



nope, unfortunately not.  I think it's BS.  They are the 'New England' Patriots, not the 'Boston' Patriots.  The reason it is offered on channel 5 in Boston is because it's what is considered to be the local market by the NFL.  The whole damn situation stinks!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 23, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> nope, unfortunately not.  I think it's BS.  They are the 'New England' Patriots, not the 'Boston' Patriots.  The reason it is offered on channel 5 in Boston is because it's what is considered to be the local market by the NFL.  The whole damn situation stinks!



 Oh dont get me started on the local market thing, i had the MLB package, i live 80miles from NYC and 120 from boston yet all i could get was the YES network in HD because i was considered to be in Bostons local market even though im 40miles further away, finally NESN was added to my cable system with about 30games remaining, i know all about going to bars to catch games.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 23, 2007)

I know that feeling. I got sick of paying high cable bills so I canceled it. Now I only get a hand full of Sox games a year. Luckily I can still watch all of the Pats games but I wouldn't be surprised to see that change when the NFL Network gets bigger.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 25, 2007)

I like these Pats night games. It lets me go skiing without missing the game.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 25, 2007)

Well i said in an earlier post their will be game where its cold not ideal conditions and the Pats are just not up for it, that was tonite, the opponent doesnt have thier star QB, your favored by 25 on a chilly night, somehow the Pats got thru this thanks to Mr Samuel, i honestly though when he ran back that INT for a TD 90 seconds into the game it was gonna be a blowout, give credit to AJ and Philly's defense they played hard and sure werent intimidated by the Pats at all.  This was that game they should have lost but they didnt, the next 5 shall be interesting.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2007)

Vegas loves the Patriots again!!

It's the NFL and any given Sunday will always be the norm.  As incredible as this team has been, NO ONE deserves to be favorites by 23.5 points.   Not even the 07 Patriots who are winning by ridiculous margins.

Philly was outstanding.  They completely took Moss out of the game.  I thought Madden was right on all game in saying that the Patriots are vunerable up the middle on pass plays.  

It's 11:56 pm, I'm up and I'm still wired from the game.   Love it.  I fully expected to be asleep watching the 2nd half in bed during a Pat's blow out.  Certainly not the case today.

Tell you the truth, I'm glad it was a tight game (but not a loss).  The Pats need to get tested, to show weakness that the coaches can nail them on so they improve for the next week.  The middle of the field was wide open for Philly tonight.  Rodney and Teddy were non-existent and should be grilled by the coaching staff.  On offense, as great of job as Tito did guarding Moss, Randy ran crap routes all night.  The D-Line SUCKED as well.  Very little pressure on Feeley.  I don't recall seeing Seymore, Wilfork or Warren making a play all night.   Adalus Thomas was invisible for yet another game to.  Come to think of it, was he even active?  Jogging my memory, if he was on the field, I missed him as he didn't do squat.  Samuel, Sanders, Seau and Gay seemed to be the only guys on that side of the ball making plays.

Moral of the story?  The Pats are 11 and 0, BUT it's time for some humble pie.  This team isn't as good as they, the media or any fan thinks it is.  They were talked about all week as being the best team ever.  Now, they're just another team, capable of being beat by any other team in the league.  Hope they learn from it.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 26, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Vegas loves the Patriots again!!
> 
> It's the NFL and any given Sunday will always be the norm.  As incredible as this team has been, NO ONE deserves to be favorites by 23.5 points.   Not even the 07 Patriots who are winning by ridiculous margins.
> 
> ...


 
 All true but they really werent ever really tested were they? Down by 4 with 8minutes to go at home?  Seeing someone come out and take a 24-10 lead or something like that would test them more than that, i fully expected to score a TD and take the lead it was just a matter of the Defense holding up and making a play for once.  It looks easy on paper but Baltimore has a real good defense and after today giving up 32 to SD i think they will be up for the Pats offensive challenge next week.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 26, 2007)

This is why I hate the undefeated talk and the greatest team ever talk. Teams are going to play like they're in the Superbowl every week against the Patriots. Thats what the Eagles did tonight props to them they should be proud. The spread was ridiculous and I don't thnk there should be another like that unless they're playing a JV squad. I'm glad the Pats won but I was actually angry after the game. (My wife thought they lost when I came upstairs.) First and foremost. (here I go blaming the officials) but that PI call on Moss' TD catch almost lost the game for us. It was a bad call - period. If not for that the Pats probably would have won by 10. I'm definitely not trying to take anything away from the Eagles because they played great but that call bothered me. I'm also annoyed at the fact that the Eagles were passing over the middle all night long and nothing was done about it. It was like the Patriots were just giving it to them. Seriously, If the Eagles backup QB can pick apart the middle of the field like that then what will Peyton Manning do next time they play us. They need to fix that and fast. Like Deadheadskier said, the D line was abysmal Feely had all day to throw. And what was with all the false starts? I was preparing for the barrage finger pointing and ridicule by family and friends who are all Eagle fans. I guess every great team plays poorly once in a while. Remember that Bills game to open the 2003 season? And remember the colts got their doors blown off by the Jags last year? I'm treating this game like that even though it was a win.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 26, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> This is why I hate the undefeated talk and the greatest team ever talk. Teams are going to play like they're in the Superbowl every week against the Patriots. Thats what the Eagles did tonight props to them they should be proud. The spread was ridiculous and I don't thnk there should be another like that unless they're playing a JV squad. I'm glad the Pats won but I was actually angry after the game. (My wife thought they lost when I came upstairs.) First and foremost. (here I go blaming the officials) but that PI call on Moss' TD catch almost lost the game for us. It was a bad call - period. If not for that the Pats probably would have won by 10. I'm definitely not trying to take anything away from the Eagles because they played great but that call bothered me. I'm also annoyed at the fact that the Eagles were passing over the middle all night long and nothing was done about it. It was like the Patriots were just giving it to them. Seriously, If the Eagles backup QB can pick apart the middle of the field like that then what will Peyton Manning do next time they play us. They need to fix that and fast. Like Deadheadskier said, the D line was abysmal Feely had all day to throw. And what was with all the false starts? I was preparing for the barrage finger pointing and ridicule by family and friends who are all Eagle fans. I guess every great team plays poorly once in a while. Remember that Bills game to open the 2003 season? And remember the colts got their doors blown off by the Jags last year? I'm treating this game like that even though it was a win.




 What scares me is that if you look at their schedule the only other team that has a defense that can can play as good as Philly's did tonite and actually a better offense is Pitt.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 26, 2007)

I can't believe I fell asleep!!! One minute I'm watching the game with the Pats down and the next minute I'm looking at the tv thinking "What Happened?"  

We are spoiled when it feels like a loss if they only win by 3. Look at it as an off game they pulled out. Maybe this was the game the 85 Bears lost to Miami. 

I have to try to go back to sleep now. Gonna go  at Wachusetts today.


----------



## KingM (Nov 26, 2007)

It was a great game and one I thought the Pats might end up losing. I know the Patriots are a fantastic team but we've all seen plenty of "unbeatable" teams lose and usually in a game they were expected to dominate. This one had all the hallmarks of an upset, it just didn't turn out that way.

How about Feeley? There are about 20 teams in the league who would love to have that guy if he could play like that on a consistent basis.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 26, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> This is why I hate the undefeated talk and the greatest team ever talk. Teams are going to play like they're in the Superbowl every week against the Patriots. Thats what the Eagles did tonight props to them they should be proud. The spread was ridiculous and I don't thnk there should be another like that unless they're playing a JV squad. I'm glad the Pats won but I was actually angry after the game. (My wife thought they lost when I came upstairs.) First and foremost. (here I go blaming the officials) but that PI call on Moss' TD catch almost lost the game for us. It was a bad call - period. If not for that the Pats probably would have won by 10. I'm definitely not trying to take anything away from the Eagles because they played great but that call bothered me. I'm also annoyed at the fact that the Eagles were passing over the middle all night long and nothing was done about it. It was like the Patriots were just giving it to them. Seriously, If the Eagles backup QB can pick apart the middle of the field like that then what will Peyton Manning do next time they play us. They need to fix that and fast. Like Deadheadskier said, the D line was abysmal Feely had all day to throw. And what was with all the false starts? I was preparing for the barrage finger pointing and ridicule by family and friends who are all Eagle fans. I guess every great team plays poorly once in a while. Remember that Bills game to open the 2003 season? And remember the colts got their doors blown off by the Jags last year? I'm treating this game like that even though it was a win.



At Gillette last night, I had 2 Eagles fans sitting beind me who all night long kept saying "this is our Superbowl!" and they were right.  As I was driving home from the game last night, one of the callers into WEEI said "I think the Eagles may very well have played better tonight than in the superbowl a couple of years ago" and that caller may have very well been correct.

Feeley played his 1 out of 50 game (less the 3 picks).  Westbrook played to his maximum potential which is one of the best in the NFL, and the front 4 of the d-line of the Pats just couldn't get by those monsterous front 5 of the Eagles o-line.  Give Andy Reid and JImmy Johnson tons of credit for devising a solid plan and getting their players to execute.

When it came down to it, the Pats had maybe their B game last night, Welker brought his A+ game, and Brady was very solid (the trajectory on his throws wasn't his absolute best, but it was quite good).  I think that this will help refocus them, especially the defense and for once in the post game when any of the Pats said "we have to work to keep improving" it applied.

That questionable pass interference call,  fortunatey it didn't effect the outcome,  even if it was essentially a 14 point swing with the subsequent Gostkowski missing the FG and then the Eagles taking it down for a score.  But don't forget, in the 4th when the Eagles had the Pats punting at 4th and 3, they made the error of the false start which gave the Pats a 1st and let them drive down for the game winning score instead of having to punt with 6 odd minutes left and trailing by 4, and that call from my vantage point could have gone EITHER way.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 26, 2007)

Offense was not the problem and yeah that offense pass interference in the third qtr was a bad call.

The pass defense was, soft in middle. They need a hard hitter like Tebucky Jones or a younger Harrison to light up any body making that cut into the middle.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 26, 2007)

drjeff said:


> That questionable pass interference call,  fortunatey it didn't effect the outcome,  even if it was essentially a 14 point swing with the subsequent Gostkowski missing the FG and then the Eagles taking it down for a score.  But don't forget, in the 4th when the Eagles had the Pats punting at 4th and 3, they made the error of the false start which gave the Pats a 1st and let them drive down for the game winning score instead of having to punt with 6 odd minutes left and trailing by 4, and that call from my vantage point could have gone EITHER way.



At first I thought the neutral zone infraction was a make up call but instant replay showed that the Eagle moved first and it was the right call. Both Al and John (for whatever it's worth) stated the PI was a bad call. By the way Dr. Jeff how was the mood in the stadium? It sounded like you guys were loud throughout, especially when we were on D.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 26, 2007)

Ha!

I was just glad to see NE look beatable. Extra bonus that they actually looked confused and a bit disorganized at times.

It was a football game to the end.

Brady was ordinary.

This was the trap game...line was Eagles +24. This was supposed to be NE's loss this season and they won anyway.

I doubt they get close to losing in the regular season again.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 26, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Brady was ordinary.



Week 12 was kind of interesting; 
   Eli throw 5 tds, too bad 4 were to the opposing team
   Gus Ferrote mishandles the snap on 4th and goal
   Phillip Rivers was throwing ducks up the flats

An ordinary Brady still looks great compare to 90% of the QBs. IMO it was the Pats D that couldn't come off the field, Philly had time of possession advantage in the first half.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 27, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> By the way Dr. Jeff how was the mood in the stadium? It sounded like you guys were loud throughout, especially when we were on D.



Good noise levels in Gilltette when the pats were on D.  Alot of Eagles fans made the trip were in the stadium too, which helped with the noise(both cheers for the teams and jeers at the Eagles fans  )

Most Sunday night games though just have a slightly increased level of excitement/noise over a 1 or 4:15 game.  The exception to that will in all likely be the noise at the 1PM Jets game in a few weeks.  That will probably be about as loud a Gillette was when Bellicheck was introduced before the start of their 1st home game this year against San Diego right after "video tape gate."  About the only other times I've heard Gilllette as loud as it was then was in the playoffs.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 27, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Brady was ordinary.



Ordinary?  34-54 for 380 yards 1 td and no picks.  If thats ordinary, then what is good?

I thought Brady showed us something we dont see too often.  toughness.  that first sack was brutal and yet he hung in all night and completed passes with absolutely no running game.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2007)

2knees said:


> Ordinary?  34-54 for 380 yards 1 td and no picks.  If thats ordinary, then what is good?
> 
> I thought Brady showed us something we dont see too often.  toughness.  that first sack was brutal and yet he hung in all night and completed passes with absolutely no running game.



My my, don't be so baby's ass sensitive boys.

Yes, 1 TD pass is ordinary for a QB who has thrown no less than 3 every other game this season.

Yes, this was his "off" game. and you still won anyway.

I'm sure Brady was not happy with the overall performance of the offense even though they scored 31.


----------



## jack97 (Nov 27, 2007)

JimG. said:


> My my, don't be so baby's ass sensitive boys.
> 
> Yes, 1 TD pass is ordinary for a QB who has thrown no less than 3 every other game this season.
> 
> Yes, this was his "off" game. and you still won anyway.



Damn, who’s been telling you about my sensitive body parts? 

Yeah Brady was off, he had three sacks, lots of hurries, but the key stat is no picks. The most interesting thing was he kept a nice spiral in majority of those throws, no ducks  fluttering around. Tells me he has great mechanics.

Not many qb can do that, every so often Peyton gets pressure up the middle and he will float one over and give up the pick.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 27, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Damn, who’s been telling you about my sensitive body parts?
> 
> Yeah Brady was off, he had three sacks, lots of hurries, but the key stat is no picks. The most interesting thing was he kept a nice spiral in majority of those throws, no ducks  fluttering around. Tells me he has great mechanics.
> 
> Not many qb can do that, every so often Peyton gets pressure up the middle and he will float one over and give up the pick.



Yup, when you have your "worst" game of the year in terms of QB rating, and it's still a 90.0, that says ALOT.  BTW, Brady's seasonal QB rating is at an unheard of 127.6 currently!  Amazing


----------



## 2knees (Nov 28, 2007)

JimG. said:


> My my, don't be so baby's ass sensitive boys.
> 
> Yes, 1 TD pass is ordinary for a QB who has thrown no less than 3 every other game this season.
> 
> ...




lol, baby's ass sensitive.  i like it.

I'm no pats fan jim.  But, i'm amazed at the shots they take from other teams fans, sports radio, newspaper columns etc.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 28, 2007)

Granted, I'm a diehard, season ticket holding, 20+ year Pats fan who still remembers going with my father back to the 'ol Schaefer/Sullivan/Foxboro piece of sh&* stadium sitting on the aluminum benches watching them through the good and the bad, so I'm a bit biased,  but just as a football fan in general, you really can't help but watch in awe of what the Pats are doing this year, teams like this come around *maybe* once every 25 to 30 years, if not longer periods of time.  I'm also aware of how quickly it can go from feast to famine and that in all likelyhood in the not too distant future my beloved Pats will 6 and 10, 5 and 11, or worse for an extended period of time.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Nov 28, 2007)

2knees said:


> I'm no pats fan jim.  But, i'm amazed at the shots they take from other teams fans, sports radio, newspaper columns etc.



Good point. I love reading the articles the past few days and reading how the Eagles discovered this "blueprint" and how the Patriots are now "vulnerable". It's laughable. No team can ever win by 30 points week in and week out. The Patriots still put up 31 points and won the game. I dont remember reading anything like that when the Colts got destroyed by the Jags last year 40 something to 10 or whatever it was. I can only imagine what they'll write if the Patriots lose?


----------



## jack97 (Nov 28, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> Good point. I love reading the articles the past few days and reading how the Eagles discovered this "blueprint" and how the Patriots are now "vulnerable". It's laughable.




They are vulnerable, its in the middle of the defense. They lost colvin for the year, that sucks the big one. So they can't rotate the lbs, prob put Thomas back to the outside. Only question is whether they will play more 4-3 to minimize the lack of depth in lb.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 28, 2007)

2knees said:


> lol, baby's ass sensitive.  i like it.
> 
> I'm no pats fan jim.  But, i'm amazed at the shots they take from other teams fans, sports radio, newspaper columns etc.



  Every great team gets that , Sox, yanks, Pats, when you get shots taken at you from every angle that means your an elite team, i can deal with that.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 28, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Every great team gets that , Sox, yanks, Pats, when you get shots taken at you from every angle that means your an elite team, i can deal with that.



What's so funny is that posts later my comments are still interpreted as a "shot".

The Eagles have 2 great defensive backs and it showed. They have a great pass defense and a good defense overall. Most football teams don't have that. So I don't know about any blueprints because...

THE PATS STILL WON.

Each game will get tougher as they near the end with no losses.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 28, 2007)

JimG. said:


> What's so funny is that posts later my comments are still interpreted as a "shot".
> 
> The Eagles have 2 great defensive backs and it showed. They have a great pass defense and a good defense overall. Most football teams don't have that. So I don't know about any blueprints because...
> 
> ...



 Well Jim i know this week Baltimore cant score, i feel this is an easy win for the Pats, not sure if they cover 20 but i dont see it as a threat. Pitt the next week will be tough but i see them beating them, the next 2 games are what worry me for some odd reason. Mangini and the Jets who knows he might send someone in to knock brady on his ass and take a cheap shot at him, he would love nothing more than to ruin the perfect season, and the week after i dont wanna play an 0-14 dolphin team, if they ever get up for any game that will be the one, especially with the Pats looking ahead to the G-men the next week.. The Giants game in my opinion will be the toughest, the Giants ruined Denvers perfect season i think they were 11-0 when they beat them and the Giants will need this game for playoff seeding.  The crowd will be really into it and it will be cold and no doubt windy im sure.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Well Jim i know this week Baltimore cant score, i feel this is an easy win for the Pats, not sure if they cover 20 but i dont see it as a threat. Pitt the next week will be tough but i see them beating them, the next 2 games are what worry me for some odd reason. Mangini and the Jets who knows he might send someone in to knock brady on his ass and take a cheap shot at him, he would love nothing more than to ruin the perfect season, and the week after i dont wanna play an 0-14 dolphin team, if they ever get up for any game that will be the one, especially with the Pats looking ahead to the G-men the next week.. The Giants game in my opinion will be the toughest, the Giants ruined Denvers perfect season i think they were 11-0 when they beat them and the Giants will need this game for playoff seeding.  The crowd will be really into it and it will be cold and no doubt windy im sure.



The biggest threat the Pats face is them reading all the hype and believing it instead of just playing and beating other teams up. 

Which Belichick will see to it happens.

The betting lines are nonsense. Now it's just about winning...which is assured to be tough every week from now on.

Sorry, the Giant button is broken.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 30, 2007)

JimG. said:


> The biggest threat the Pats face is them reading all the hype and believing it instead of just playing and beating other teams up.
> 
> Which Belichick will see to it happens.
> 
> ...



Atleast on the outside, the persona they put up suggests that the hype is just that, hype and nothing they believe.  If you listen to just about every player/coach in an interview, the common thing you hear is "we need to work on things/improve."  That was after both the Eagles/Indy game, as well as the huge routes of the Bills/Redskins.  

The closest quote I've heard anyone from the team make approaching some arrogance/complacency, is last week, on WEEI when they were doing their weekly Tom Brady interview, to paraphrase : "Remember, I'm a 6th round draft pick quarterback, i just want to take advantage of each opportunity I get and throw touchdowns"  and another bit from the interview "we just want to kill each team we face"


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2007)

drjeff said:


> "we just want to kill each team we face"



This is winning football strategy.

Life is very simple.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 2, 2007)

JimG. said:


> This is winning football strategy.
> 
> Life is very simple.




 Its really not a bad slogan


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 3, 2007)

It's halftime now, does anyone else think it was a pu$$y a$$ call to run out the clock for the first half? Bradys thrown his fifth pick of the YEAR, I have faith he could've got the Pats in fieldgoal range. What do you guys think?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 3, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> It's halftime now, does anyone else think it was a pu$$y a$$ call to run out the clock for the first half? Bradys thrown his fifth pick of the YEAR, I have faith he could've got the Pats in fieldgoal range. What do you guys think?


I am not a pats fan but I think it was best to go to half time and make some adjustments....They should take over in the next half.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Just kind of waiting for the defensive to find the next gear.  Not too worried about the offense, although I kind of wish Belicheck would implement the run via the quick out pass rather than just trying to bang Maroney up the middle.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok, i'm sorry, but am I the only one who finds it stupid that the patriots can get pass interference called on them _when they're on offense?!?_

good run by maroney, though. and what the hell. it's blowing 20 mph. stop trying to throw and use maroney to run the ball. they really needed a touchdown there instead of a field goal. Now they _really_ need to go three and out and then score a touchdown. i mean, they can do it, it's just better if they score a touchdown.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Brady, enough said!

Before anyone starts the "why didn't they blow them out??" lines again.  Remember,  with the exception of the Steelers and likely the Giants, this game against the Pats for their opponents is THEIR Superbowl.  The Pats are getting EVERYONE'S best efforts from now on.  Watch for a monster battle next week against Pittsburgh!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

davidhowland14 said:


> *Ok, i'm sorry, but am I the only one who finds it stupid that the patriots can get pass interference called on them when they're on offense?!?*



Frankly with some of the "seperation" moves Moss does, I'm suprised the Pats *HAVEN'T* been flagged more this year for offensive interference(and that's coming from a Pats season ticket holder)


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 3, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am ready for a couple of blow outs and run up the score type games now..



Laughing as loudly as I can I agree with you Jerry. They should have blown them out but they barely won. Lets hope the next few games are total blowouts.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm so happy the Ravens snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.  Even though I'm a Jets fan I was rooting for the Pats (obviously the Jets season has been over for awile).  I can't stand Brian Billick.  I also hate the Dolphins and if the Pats go undefeated and Miami goes 0-16 it will be a great season because I won't have to hear about Miami being the only undefeated team.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 4, 2007)

Did anyone else notice respect between these two teams?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 4, 2007)

Whew that was a close one.  Is there anyone else you really want with 2minutes left inthe game today besides brady?  Oh glad to see that timeout blow up inthe ravens face, maybe teams will stop trying to do that childish crap now, icing the kicker, etc.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Whew that was a close one.  Is there anyone else you really want with 2minutes left inthe game today besides brady?  Oh glad to see that timeout blow up inthe ravens face, maybe teams will stop trying to do that childish crap now, icing the kicker, etc.




If Billick and his assistants hadn't lost his team yet, I bet it happened with that DUMB timeout call.  If the Ravens are lucky, they'll go 1-3 the rest of the way with games left against The Colts(Indy will likely blow them out to reignite the Pats/Indy debate), The Dolphins (might they get off the Schnide???), The Seahawks and The Steelers.

In the Pats remaining 4 regular season games,their opponents records are meaningless, and the Pats in all likelyhood will see the best performance of the year from their opponents the rest of the year.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Dec 4, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Brady, enough said!
> 
> Before anyone starts the "why didn't they blow them out??" lines again.  Remember,  with the exception of the Steelers and likely the Giants, this game against the Pats for their opponents is THEIR Superbowl.  The Pats are getting EVERYONE'S best efforts from now on.  Watch for a monster battle next week against Pittsburgh!



I'm loving 12-0 but in my mind I kinda had this one written off just before Boller threw the pick ... and I was kind of relieved because all of the undefeated hype would have then been over and we could simply focus now on getting the #1 seed and winning the freaking Superbowl. I'm not crazy about all of the "will this be the day" every time the Patriots take the field now.

Regarding this game, I think the Ravens were more fired up than the Eagles. I'm sure they felt disrespected being a 20 point dog in their house. Blowing teams out every week is so unrealistic and the spread again was too high. Baltimore still has a solid D. (The Patriots D better fix thiers quick before the playoffs.) I want nothing more than to beat Pitt next week...not because of staying undefeated, because it's another step to making sure all roads to AZ go through Foxborough. Oh and is anyone else getting worried about Brady possibly not breaking Mannings record? It's getting tight now. He has to average 2 TD's over the last 4 weeks.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> I'm loving 12-0 but in my mind I kinda had this one written off just before Boller threw the pick ... and I was kind of relieved because all of the undefeated hype would have then been over and we could simply focus now on getting the #1 seed and winning the freaking Superbowl. I'm not crazy about all of the "will this be the day" every time the Patriots take the field now.
> 
> Regarding this game, I think the Ravens were more fired up than the Eagles. I'm sure they felt disrespected being a 20 point dog in their house. Blowing teams out every week is so unrealistic and the spread again was too high. Baltimore still has a solid D. (The Patriots D better fix thiers quick before the playoffs.) I want nothing more than to beat Pitt next week...not because of staying undefeated, because it's another step to making sure all roads to AZ go through Foxborough. Oh and is anyone else getting worried about Brady possibly not breaking Mannings record? It's getting tight now. He has to average 2 TD's over the last 4 weeks.



Pretty much as soon as Boller threw that pick,  I suddenly felt a bit better and started to feel a bit of confidence that #12 wouldn't let this one get away.  Point spreads from here on out are just to make the folks in Vegas some cash, all that matters is the W.

The Pats D needs to shore up the middle.  The Eagles passed all over them up the middle last week, McGehee(?sp) ran all over the middle last night and when Boller did his damage it was up the middle.  Seems like the defensive line can get pressure and have been able to get to the QB, but about 1/2 second too late the last couple of weeks.

As for the TD record,  I'm sure that Brady could care less,  he'd much rather have a 4th ring.  Plus, would it really suprise anyone if he has one more 5 TD or so game in him this season???


----------



## jack97 (Dec 4, 2007)

drjeff said:


> The Pats D needs to shore up the middle.  The Eagles passed all over them up the middle last week, McGehee(?sp) ran all over the middle last night and when Boller did his damage it was up the middle.  Seems like the defensive line can get pressure and have been able to get to the QB, but about 1/2 second too late the last couple of weeks.



The steelers game is it, the one I'm scared of. I was concern about the short week, whether the pat's offense can get enuf time to game plan the steeler's zone blitz and protect Brady. But I'm more concern about the pats D, the steelers have the weapons to attack the middle; either with the run or the pass which keeps the LB and secondary off balance. Parker is still running strong, the combo of Ben and Hines Ward finding the seams in the zone coverage makes me sick.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2007)

jack97 said:


> The steelers game is it, the one I'm scared of. I was concern about the short week, whether the pat's offense can get enuf time to game plan the steeler's zone blitz and protect Brady. But I'm more concern about the pats D, the steelers have the weapons to attack the middle; either with the run or the pass which keeps the LB and secondary off balance. Parker is still running strong, the combo of Ben and Hines Ward finding the seams in the zone coverage makes me sick.



I think what it may very well come down to is Big Ben vs. Brady late in the 4th.  If that's the case I know who I'd place my bets on


----------



## 2knees (Dec 4, 2007)

jack97 said:


> The steelers game is it, the one I'm scared of. I was concern about the short week, whether the pat's offense can get enuf time to game plan the steeler's zone blitz and protect Brady. But I'm more concern about the pats D, the steelers have the weapons to attack the middle; either with the run or the pass which keeps the LB and secondary off balance. Parker is still running strong, the combo of Ben and Hines Ward finding the seams in the zone coverage makes me sick.



Jack, the steelers are simply not the same offensive team without Santonio Holmes.  Dont know his status for next week but without him, they wont score enough, in my opinion, to keep up.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 4, 2007)

drjeff said:


> I think what it may very well come down to is Big Ben vs. Brady late in the 4th.  If that's the case I know who I'd place my bets on





2knees said:


> Jack, the steelers are simply not the same offensive team without Santonio Holmes.  Dont know his status for next week but without him, they wont score enough, in my opinion, to keep up.




Feeley and Boller torched them up the middle in two consective weeks. I think last nite game showed how weak the middle was when Thomas was playing outside. 

I still think the pats will win but it go down the wire, the steelers D has enuf talent to keep it close.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2007)

ARGGHHH --- i 'm in deep dark deperssion excessive misery -- DA BEARS   from super bowl to toilet bowl in one season   

Gotta get a new QB and some mgt that is willing to pay $ for talent --GAWD awful ." Sweetness "must be groaning up in heaven over this predicament


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 4, 2007)

Warp Daddy said:


> ARGGHHH --- i 'm in deep dark deperssion excessive misery -- DA BEARS   from super bowl to toilet bowl in one season
> 
> Gotta get a new QB and some mgt that is willing to pay $ for talent --GAWD awful ." Sweetness "must be groaning up in heaven over this predicament



  What a great player, if they still had him they wouldnt need or have a QB problem, that man could do it all and then some.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2007)

He was ONE of a kind > A joy to watch


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 5, 2007)

2knees said:


> Jack, the steelers are simply not the same offensive team without Santonio Holmes.  Dont know his status for next week but without him, they wont score enough, in my opinion, to keep up.



Holmes practiced today and he's in for Sunday.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 6, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> Holmes practiced today and he's in for Sunday.



Both Holmes and Polamalu are off the injury report. IMO, Polamalu makes their D from good to great, he allow the zones blitzes to be effective.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2007)

Holmes and Polamalu are off the injury report but Anthony Smith makes the all-idiot team.  What the hell was he thinking.  It wasnt as bad as some guarantees but dude, SHUT IT!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> Holmes and Polamalu are off the injury report but Anthony Smith makes the all-idiot team.  What the hell was he thinking.  It wasnt as bad as some guarantees but dude, SHUT IT!



Brady to one of his plethora of receivers will burn Smith a few times Sunday afternoon would be my guess now.  Gotta love the 'ol bulletin board material!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Brady to one of his plethora of receivers will burn Smith a few times Sunday afternoon would be my guess now.  Gotta love the 'ol bulletin board material!




I cant imagine the veterans are too happy with him right now.  He even brought up the '04 game where the steelers snapped the patriots 18 game winning streak.  newsflash for mr. smith.  You weren't even on that team.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> I cant imagine the veterans are too happy with him right now.  He even brought up the '04 game where the steelers snapped the patriots 18 game winning streak.  newsflash for mr. smith.  You weren't even on that team.



Just read an article where he said that the Pats receiving corp is not as good as the Bengals. Since the Steelers kept them in check last week,  they should have not problem with Moss, Walker and Stallworth.Polamalu sat out Thur practice, even if he starts Sun, that knee must be bothering him. I don't see how he can be all over the field and help out in the middle. This second stringer FS is in line to get Mossed.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Just read an article where he said that the Pats receiving corp is not as good as the Bengals. Since the Steelers kept them in check last week,  they should have not problem with Moss, Walker and Stallworth.Polamalu sat out Thur practice, even if he starts Sun, that knee must be bothering him. I don't see how he can be all over the field and help out in the middle. This second stringer FS is in line to get Mossed.




Just for arguement sake, i'll almost agree with him on that.  Moss is better then Ocho cinco.  I'd take Houshyourmama over Welker and if you throw out the legal/sanity issues i would take Henry over Stallworth.  Problem is, i'd take the guy throwing the ball to those players all day before palmer.  And i would take the pats o-line and offensive play calling.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> Just for arguement sake, i'll almost agree with him on that.  Moss is better then Ocho cinco.  I'd take Houshyourmama over Welker and if you throw out the legal/sanity issues i would take Henry over Stallworth.  Problem is, i'd take the guy throwing the ball to those players all day before palmer.  And i would take the pats o-line and offensive play calling.




Only saw bits and pieces of the Bengal/Steelers game. Something doesn't look right with Palmer; seems like he was off target or throwing to spots where there was no receivers. Not sure what the problem is; the thrower or the catchers. 

I'll take Welker over Housyomama just b/c of quickness and hands. Stallworth just has the dropsy, Henry is better.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Dec 9, 2007)

Big time performance today by the Pats. The defense played the best they have since the Bills game. Just a huge win...I'm pumped. Oh and Dr. Jeff, can you clear something up for us? The announcers weren't sure if the crowd was chanting "MVP" or "Guarantee". I think it was the latter.


----------



## Zand (Dec 9, 2007)

Gillette's installing a basketball scoreboard in an attempt to be able to fit the Pats score on the board next week when they run up the score against the Jets.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 10, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> The defense played the best they have since the Bills game. Just a huge win...I'm pumped.



Harrison came thru big time, that goal line stand was huge... he defended the fade and then the next play; Ward in motion into a running play, Rodney sniffs it out and just stuffs it.  

On the other side, they torch Smith on two big plays. The fact that he bit hard on the fakes made him look like a second stringer. Even Belicheck said they have played against better safetys.... he rarely calls out opposing players like that.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 10, 2007)

i almost fell out of my chair when i saw the end around on 4th and goal.  dumbest play call i've seen tomlin or arians make all year.  Ummmmm, Mike, you have this guy named Najeh Davenport.

I was not happy with the final score and the defense but i did like the way the steelers were able to move the ball.  I guess if there is any silver lining in this one at all, that would be it for the steelers.  Patriots do look very suspect against the run.  However, this is not an ordinary team in the sense that not stopping the run is a serious detriment.  I dont think it'll matter in the end.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 10, 2007)

2knees said:


> i almost fell out of my chair when i saw the end around on 4th and goal.  dumbest play call i've seen tomlin or arians make all year.  Ummmmm, Mike, you have this guy named Najeh Davenport.




Actually... I can understand that one. In the first half, Pats D line was getting penetration or holding their gaps. So I can understand using a little misdirection. IIRC they used that with sucess in the playoff /SB game.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 10, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Actually... I can understand that one. In the first half, Pats D line was getting penetration or holding their gaps. So I can understand using a little misdirection. IIRC they used that with sucess in the playoff /SB game.



I guess i just disagree.  Running 10 yards sideways to go one yard forward when you have a 250lb running back who excels in those situations just doesnt add up to me.  I didnt see the pats stopping too many runs either.  parker had about 80 yards in the first half himself.  I thought they were pushing the patriots around, quite honestly.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 10, 2007)

Parker had a feast or famine day. He had two plays where he got 9 and 30 yards, that skew his first half stat. The second half stats where the steeler chewed up alot of rushing yardage, the pats didn't want to give up long passes so they pulled the safeties back and let them eat the time off the clock.  

I don't disagree that the pats D is soft in the middle, been saying that all season, they have been compensating this weakness by bringing Harrison closer in to run blitz. Maybe Mike thought that putting Hines in motion would have put the safety off the position.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 10, 2007)

true about parker.  At the end of the day he can put up some numbers but they usually include a bunch of runs for little to no gain.

I guess i can sit here and complain about that play all day long but the bottom line was the steelers had absolutely no chance at stopping brady once he got rolling.  It looked so easy for them in the 2nd half it was ridiculous.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 10, 2007)

IIRC, that play almost worked. The OLB and cornerback got sealed off. Harison reconized the formation and play. He stayed with Ward stride for stride and stuffed him in the lane where it should have been open. IMO Harrsion made a great  play.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2007)

Funniest thing at the game yesterday had to be one of the planes that circles the parking lots towing a banner during the pre-game tailgating.  I'm guessing a Steeler's fan wrote a big check for this one.  The banner read "Bonds 766*  Belicheck 3 Superbowls*"  Had us chuckling in our pregame beers for the 2 odd hours it was flying overhead :beer:

Next week,  I bet Brady throws for 5 if not 6 TD's and close to 500 yards.  It also wouldn't suprise me if one time Brady's throws one away in the form of his "fastball" right at Mangini 

My favorite Brady line from his WEEI interview this AM on the Dennis and Callahan show when asked if he was dissapointed about Moss not catching the pass late in the 4th in the back of the endzone,  to paraphrase: I'm actually happy he didn't catch it, that was just about as hard as I can throw a ball and its still good to know that the best receiver in the game CAN't handle my fastball!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 12, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Funniest thing at the game yesterday had to be one of the planes that circles the parking lots towing a banner during the pre-game tailgating.  I'm guessing a Steeler's fan wrote a big check for this one.  The banner read "Bonds 766*  Belicheck 3 Superbowls*"  Had us chuckling in our pregame beers for the 2 odd hours it was flying overhead :beer:
> 
> Next week,  I bet Brady throws for 5 if not 6 TD's and close to 500 yards.  It also wouldn't suprise me if one time Brady's throws one away in the form of his "fastball" right at Mangini
> 
> My favorite Brady line from his WEEI interview this AM on the Dennis and Callahan show when asked if he was dissapointed about Moss not catching the pass late in the 4th in the back of the endzone,  to paraphrase: I'm actually happy he didn't catch it, that was just about as hard as I can throw a ball and its still good to know that the best receiver in the game CAN't handle my fastball!



  And that was a fastball indeed, besides Elway, Favre, and i guess Marino i dont know of many Qb's that can chuck a ball that hard.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 13, 2007)

This pending Nor'easter on Sunday could really make things fun

BTW, in the left picture, I'm the guy that's in the 1st row 2nd from the left in the blue coat   That was from the famous "snowball" game against Miami in 2004


----------



## 2knees (Dec 21, 2007)

i think the steelers are really done now.  Parkers injury and the sudden collapse of their defense reeks of a one and done in the playoffs.  They still could miss entirely but i doubt that will happen.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 21, 2007)

News just in...Tom Brady break legs in freak sex accident....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 21, 2007)

Brettski said:


> News just in...Tom Brady break legs in freak sex accident....



NO, that was Tony Romo...


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 21, 2007)

Brettski said:


> News just in...Tom Brady break legs in freak sex accident....



That's ok, if it was his middle leg he can still play football.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 21, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> That's ok, if it was his middle leg he can still play football.


I don't get it.. ;-)


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 21, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> NO, that was Tony Romo...



Hey ALLSKIING, your Vikes are looking pretty good. Five in a row. Peterson is a monster.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 21, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Hey ALLSKIING, your Vikes are looking pretty good. Five in a row. Peterson is a monster.


Ya, they are on a bit of a run...I don't have much hope for them in the playoffs with the young QB....unless peterson can run for 250 yards per game.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 21, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> That's ok, if it was his middle leg he can still play football.



Which has a longer recup diagnosis?

Fish: 10 Pats:3


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 21, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Which has a longer recup diagnosis?
> 
> Fish: 10 Pats:3



And it's probably a lot more painful.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 21, 2007)

2knees said:


> i think the steelers are really done now.  Parkers injury and the sudden collapse of their defense reeks of a one and done in the playoffs.  They still could miss entirely but i doubt that will happen.



Parker was the last straw.... however the defense has been iffy all season, the starting safeties have been out most of the season and then they lose Arron Smith, a very solid interior lineman. The D will be too weak to make through the playoffs.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 21, 2007)

jack97 said:


> Parker was the last straw.... however the defense has been iffy all season, the starting safeties have been out most of the season and then they lose Arron Smith, a very solid interior lineman. The D will be too weak to make through the playoffs.



aaron smith is their best all around d-lineman.  very underrated but in a 3-4, he is so important.  casey hampton gets the publicity but doesnt stay on the field in pure passing situations.

i wouldnt go so far as to say their d has been iffy ALL year.  lately, yes, all year, not so much.

Patriots are gonna roll to their 4th superbowl win.  Funny, now all the talking heads say jacksonville could give them problems.  Its the trendy pick of the week.  such b.s. in my opinion.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 21, 2007)

2knees said:


> i wouldnt go so far as to say their d has been iffy ALL year.  lately, yes, all year, not so much.




OK, the D was solid during the start but halfway into to it the safeties got banged up, they gave up lots of points to the broncos and the browns then they played a couple of games in lousy weather which puts a disadvantage to a passing game. IMO, the total yards allowed was skewed due to weather.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 23, 2007)

At least I won't have to hear from you NE fans about knocking the Giants out of the playoffs. Thank God next week's game will mean nothing to me.

How they made it to the playoffs with Eli as QB has me baffled.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 23, 2007)

Can I just say that the refs for the Giants/Bills games SUCKED!  Offensive pass interference???? Come on!  There was no contact at all!  

Bradshaw was HOT though!!!


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 23, 2007)

JimG. said:


> At least I won't have to hear from you NE fans about knocking the Giants out of the playoffs. Thank God next week's game will mean nothing to me.
> 
> How they made it to the playoffs with Eli as QB has me baffled.



As a Pats fan I'm glad the Giants clinched too. I want Brady to break Mannings record. I want the Giants to rest their starters. Hey Coughlin, play the practice squad. Make next week your bi-week.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Dec 23, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> As a Pats fan I'm glad the Giants clinched too. I want Brady to break Mannings record. I want the Giants to rest their starters. Hey Coughlin, play the practice squad. Make next week your bi-week.



I was glad the Giants won too. I think Coughlin will rest some starters next week since they wont have a playoff bye. I so wanted to see Brady tie Mannings record at home. They were trying and I think that's partly reason they played poorly in the 2nd half. I think the Dolphins expected it. Great win though...15 down ... 4 to go!!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> At least I won't have to hear from you NE fans about knocking the Giants out of the playoffs. Thank God next week's game will mean nothing to me.
> 
> How they made it to the playoffs with Eli as QB has me baffled.



 Ahhh but im upset the Giants won, we as NE fans needed the Gmen to need this game this week that way there are no excuses like ohhh the giants didnt play their guys or play hard because they didnt need teh game..  Always something to get in the way of perfection


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 27, 2007)

Good news for fans in other markets that don't get the NFL Network, the NFL decided to let CBS and NBC simulcast the game on their networks. Channel 5 in Boston and 9 in NH will still have the games on their stations.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Dec 27, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Good news for fans in other markets that don't get the NFL Network, the NFL decided to let CBS and NBC simulcast the game on their networks. Channel 5 in Boston and 9 in NH will still have the games on their stations.



Shows just how big this game is. The NFL isn't stupid..The ratings for this game will be huge.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 28, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> The ratings for this game will be huge.



Unless it's 35-0 at halftime.

Bet you the 1st half ad spaces cost more.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2007)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> Shows just how big this game is. The NFL isn't stupid..*The ratings for this game will be huge.*



I don't know, I think having to listen to the "dynamic duo" of Bryant Gumbel and Chris Collinsworth calling the game might scare a few million off of the NFL Network/CBS/NBC and onto reruns of "Gray's Anatomy" over on ABC 

Personally, it will be TV sound down and the Sirius Broadcast of Gil Santos and Gino Capilletti calling the game turned up for me while I'm watching the game tommorrow night   :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 28, 2007)

drjeff said:


> I don't know, I think having to listen to the "dynamic duo" of Bryant Gumbel and Chris Collinsworth calling the game might scare a few million off of the NFL Network/CBS/NBC and onto reruns of "Gray's Anatomy" over on ABC
> 
> Personally, it will be TV sound down and the Sirius Broadcast of Gil Santos and Gino Capilletti calling the game turned up for me while I'm watching the game tommorrow night   :beer:



aint no one gonna listen to bryant stumble with nbc and cbs now carrying it.


I agree with the radio thing but the delay kills me.  I get the radio call about 5 seconds before the tv action.  It drives me nuts.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2007)

2knees said:


> aint no one gonna listen to bryant stumble with nbc and cbs now carrying it.



Nope, NBC and CBS are simulcasting the NFL networks broadcast   From the NY TImes about the simulcast:

 "NBC and CBS will show the NFL Network’s production of the game, with the announcers Bryant Gumbel and Cris Collinsworth, and will not pay an extra rights fee. They will each get to sell 18 30-second commercial units."




> I agree with the radio thing but the delay kills me.  I get the radio call about 5 seconds before the tv action.  It drives me nuts.



It was great when I was at the Pats/Miami game last weekend.  My friend who was sitting next to me was on his cell phone with his wife(who is a big Pats fan, but was at home entertaining her parents).  She had the game on CBS, but the delay was closer to 10 seconds, so my friend and I were reacting to a play way before she'd see it on TV and it was driving her crazy.  She actually hung up on him twice!  Priceless moments!


----------



## Zand (Dec 30, 2007)

Poor Cleveland. 

Pittsburgh who can't even beat the Jets and Tennessee who won't beat anyone are in and Cleveland has to watch.


----------

